# My Beautiful Daughter.



## Guest

Hello.I am Minni girl's mum or Sammy you might know her as. My daughter's condition has deteriorated ( That is a heart breaking thing for any parent to have to say)and it was quite sudden. The doctor's are hoping the deterioration is just a sign that her medication needed to be increased and hope that she improve's. I came on Pet Forum to let her friend's know what had happened ,her friend's, the people who have sat up and listened to her ,who have spoken to her , who have texted her, who have supported her and boy did i get a shock.I was advised to log onto Samantha's account so i did'nt miss any of her friend's out. There are some fantastic people on this site who have helped her such a lot and i can never thank them enough. However, there are also some nasty people too, imagine how i felt having to read a handfull of message's to my daughter that contained vile abusive crap! I read all of the message's to and from my daughter and in none of her message's did she ever deserve to have that kind of rubbish sent to her.My daughter is a gentle ,warm ,kind ,witty ,loving woman and through everything that life as thrown at her she has never been nasty or bitter. So to the people that sent those vile abusive message's i have something i would like to say to you- GET IN TOUCH WITH ME ,SEND ME YOUR ABUSIVE MESSAGE'S ,BUT DO NOT THINK FOR ONE MOMENT I WILL IGNORE IT LIKE MY DAUGHTER DID- IN MY YEARS AS A MAGISTRATE I HAVE EATEN BIGGER SCUM BAGS THAN YOU-


----------



## Guest

Hi Diane,

I really am truly sorry for Sammys current condition. 

She is the most amazing person and i love her very much.

I was aware that she had received some nasty messages but she refused to tell me who they were from to protect me because she new what i would have done. THAT was the sort of person she was, always thinking of others.


I hope the people that sent her those messages feel sick at the way they behaved  You know who you are and should be ashamed of yourselves 

Much love to you and the children xx


----------



## noushka05

Diane your Sammy is the most special person i have ever got to know, shame on those who sent nasty pm's & upset her!!! you should all hang your heads!!!


----------



## Jazzy

Oh my goodness I'm shocked and saddened to hear that anybody would do this. I don't know your daughter because I haven't been on this forum very long and I didn't know she was ill either.:sad: I hope whatever it is that your daughter has got that she pulls through and I'm very sorry to hear that her condition has deteriorated :sad: I have a 17 year old daughter myself and I can understand you feeling this way if someone has sent her nasty messages. Was it someone on this forum or from facebook or something?


----------



## Indie

I have never spoken to your daughter but i wish her well and sending hugs xx


----------



## Guest

Jazzy said:


> Oh my goodness I'm shocked and saddened to hear that anybody would do this. I don't know your daughter because I haven't been on this forum very long and I didn't know she was ill either.:sad: I hope whatever it is that your daughter has got that she pulls through and I'm very sorry to hear that her condition has deteriorated :sad: I have a 17 year old daughter myself and I can understand you feeling this way if someone has sent her nasty messages. Was it someone on this forum or from facebook or something?


It was forum members 

You may know Sammy as Minnigirl


----------



## haeveymolly

How can anyone be so CRUEL, so sorry to hear about sammy's deterioration, lets just hope the doctors are right and she just needs extra medication, i have been through a similar thing to yourselves with a relation of mine and its such a rollercoaster ride you feel you are never going to get off, i cant say anymore than lets pray for some good news soon. Love to you all.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.I am Minni girl's mum or Sammy you might know her as. My daughter's condition has deteriorated ( That is a heart breaking thing for any parent to have to say)and it was quite sudden. The doctor's are hoping the deterioration is just a sign that her medication needed to be increased and hope that she improve's. I came on Pet Forum to let her friend's know what had happened ,her friend's, the people who have sat up and listened to her ,who have spoken to her , who have texted her, who have supported her and boy did i get a shock.I was advised to log onto Samantha's account so i did'nt miss any of her friend's out. There are some fantastic people on this site who have helped her such a lot and i can never thank them enough. However, there are also some nasty people too, imagine how i felt having to read a handfull of message's to my daughter that contained vile abusive crap! I read all of the message's to and from my daughter and in none of her message's did she ever deserve to have that kind of rubbish sent to her.My daughter is a gentle ,warm ,kind ,witty ,loving woman and through everything that life as thrown at her she has never been nasty or bitter. So to the people that sent those vile abusive message's i have something i would like to say to you- GET IN TOUCH WITH ME ,SEND ME YOUR ABUSIVE MESSAGE'S ,BUT DO NOT THINK FOR ONE MOMENT I WILL IGNORE IT LIKE MY DAUGHTER DID- IN MY YEARS AS A MAGISTRATE I HAVE EATEN BIGGER SCUM BAGS THAN YOU-


Hello Diane.! Im so sorry Sammys condition has got worse, she is a very lovely girl like you say warm,kind and gentle.!!
She did text me one night quite late to tell me some people were sending some nasty Pms but wound not tell me who as she didnt want to bring me into it see thats the kind of person she is she always think of others first.!
So i only hope that the lowest of the low people that sent them vile messages Feel ashamed beacuse they should...
She is a credit to you i have never meet someone so genuine as your sammy.!
She has not one bad bone in her.! I have enjoyed the late conversations and text we have had shes been there for me just as much as i have supported her.She always makes me laugh and i can honestly say i have not a bad word to say about her
Sending lots of love to you and family but most of all to our wonderful sammy.!(As she likes to be known Sammy-The-Goodest-Girl ...)
kerry xxxxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey

Very sorry to hear she is not doing to well at all. I do not know her to well, but have replied to posts and read some of the posts of hers.

Very sorry to hear that some horrid people have messaged her with horrible messages! 

Best wishes and i hope the increase in the medication will really help her

Big hugs to you all
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello. I don't want this to be discussion. I wanted the few to know that i was aware of the vile messages and i wanted them to know it publicly.


----------



## Jazzy

rainy said:


> It was forum members
> 
> You may know Sammy as Minnigirl


Well they should be banned then.  
How can anybody be so sick as to do this.

I have heard of Minigirl but haven't had the pleasure of speaking to her because I have been mostly in the rodent section since I joined here but from what I have seen she seems a lovely girl and one to be very proud of and seems to have loads of friends on here.


----------



## EmzieAngel

I can't beleive how cruel some people can be on a forum.
Sorry to hear Sammy's condition has deteriorated!
I haven't spoken to her much, but from what I've read, she is very kind hearted and a lot of people think very highly of her.
Sending love and hugs for you all!


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.I am Minni girl's mum or Sammy you might know her as. My daughter's condition has deteriorated ( That is a heart breaking thing for any parent to have to say)and it was quite sudden. The doctor's are hoping the deterioration is just a sign that her medication needed to be increased and hope that she improve's. I came on Pet Forum to let her friend's know what had happened ,her friend's, the people who have sat up and listened to her ,who have spoken to her , who have texted her, who have supported her and boy did i get a shock.I was advised to log onto Samantha's account so i did'nt miss any of her friend's out. There are some fantastic people on this site who have helped her such a lot and i can never thank them enough. However, there are also some nasty people too, imagine how i felt having to read a handfull of message's to my daughter that contained vile abusive crap! I read all of the message's to and from my daughter and in none of her message's did she ever deserve to have that kind of rubbish sent to her.My daughter is a gentle ,warm ,kind ,witty ,loving woman and through everything that life as thrown at her she has never been nasty or bitter. So to the people that sent those vile abusive message's i have something i would like to say to you- GET IN TOUCH WITH ME ,SEND ME YOUR ABUSIVE MESSAGE'S ,BUT DO NOT THINK FOR ONE MOMENT I WILL IGNORE IT LIKE MY DAUGHTER DID- IN MY YEARS AS A MAGISTRATE I HAVE EATEN BIGGER SCUM BAGS THAN YOU-


We are so sorry that Sammy has received such applaing treatment Diane - from so called human beings.

regards
DT


----------



## Guest

I really think we should all respect Dianes wish and not discuss the messages further.

I think it goes without saying that we all feel very strongly about it but maybe this thread is not the time or place.


----------



## Guest

I don't want this to turn into a slanging match. I had to to do this publicly. Please for Samantha's sake ?


----------



## crazycrest

Hi Diane I am CC, Kerry's mum.
I haven't actually been posting on here very long, but in the short
while that I have, I found that Sammy was the most wonderful person 
to have a conversation with, she is funny, selfless, a true ray of sunshine & so very, very brave, you must be so proud to have her as your daughter, she has obviously had the very best upbringing. Sammy is full of love & respect for just about everybody!
I am so sorry you're all having such a tough time at home, you seem to be coping admirably with all that's been thrown at you, but I guess through it all
you just have to get on with it! My heart goes out to each & every one of you Sammy's family, I am so upset to hear that her condition is deteriorating,
I for one am really missing our Sammy, always guaranteed to bring a smile, we have been up some night's & done nothing but laugh at the stupidness,
but hey, that's what's worked to keep us all in good spirits, especially Sammy.
It's hard to believe people can be so nasty to such a fantastic person, I have never seen Sammy say a bad word to anybody, I don't know what THEY think gives them the right to hurt Sammy the way they tried, but she kept the names from all of us as she knew we'd be MAD.
We love ya lots Sammy xxx


----------



## Guest

Just so sorry to hear that Sammy has taken a turn for the worse


----------



## crazycrest

rainy said:


> I really think we should all respect Dianes wish and not discuss the messages further.
> 
> I think it goes without saying that we all feel very strongly about it but maybe this thread is not the time or place.


Agreed...sorry was already posting before I saw this xx


----------



## kerrybramble

hope sammy gets better! can't believe anyone would want to be horrible to sammy! she seems such a lovely person and ive only been on here a week! hope everyone ok at your end! send hugs x


----------



## kerrybramble

crazycrest said:


> Agreed...sorry was already posting before I saw this xx


me too sorry x


----------



## ruby2ruby

I don't know your daughter or you as I haven't been here that long, you are both in my thoughts though and I hope she feels and gets better soon. xx


----------



## Shazach

Diane,

I so very sorry to know Sammy's condition has worsened. My heart bleeds for you and fervently wish none of you had to face this, that it could all be magicked away. I pray the doctors are right and the medication can help somewhat.
I am so fond of Sammy and you must be so proud of what a beautiful natured girl you have. 
I have deleted the rest of my words in deference to your wishes Diane.

Love and Hugs

Sh xxx


----------



## purrlover

sending out a prayer for your daughter ........................


----------



## Lily's Mum

I cannot believe some people stoop so low.

Sammy, you are a warm, beautiful person, someone that I feel extremely privileged to have met.

I send you the warmest of hugs and the strongest of get well messages.

Love Penny & family.xxxx


----------



## archiebaby

i dont think i personally spoke to sammy but have read some of her threads. i am really sorry to hear she has deteriated. i cant believe some people can be so wicked as that is the only word for them, that i can put in print anyway. they should be struck off the forum straight away!!!!good luck sammy


----------



## sequeena

I am so so sorry to hear about Sammy's condition  I really hope she gets better soon. I for one have always enjoyed reading her posts, she's so lovely and so optimistic despite her cancer. Get well soon Sammy, we all miss you.

And to these people who have sent her abusive messages! Please name and shame! I for one think that they deserve to be ripped apart like the vile creatures they are!!

I hope you agree with me mods because this is disgusting.


----------



## sequeena

i just read all of the thread and of course I will drop the subject Diane, I just hope those who are responsible for such horrible messages feel disgusted with themselves


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.I am Minni girl's mum or Sammy you might know her as. My daughter's condition has deteriorated ( That is a heart breaking thing for any parent to have to say)and it was quite sudden. The doctor's are hoping the deterioration is just a sign that her medication needed to be increased and hope that she improve's. I came on Pet Forum to let her friend's know what had happened ,her friend's, the people who have sat up and listened to her ,who have spoken to her , who have texted her, who have supported her and boy did i get a shock.I was advised to log onto Samantha's account so i did'nt miss any of her friend's out. There are some fantastic people on this site who have helped her such a lot and i can never thank them enough. However, there are also some nasty people too, imagine how i felt having to read a handfull of message's to my daughter that contained vile abusive crap! I read all of the message's to and from my daughter and in none of her message's did she ever deserve to have that kind of rubbish sent to her.My daughter is a gentle ,warm ,kind ,witty ,loving woman and through everything that life as thrown at her she has never been nasty or bitter. So to the people that sent those vile abusive message's i have something i would like to say to you- GET IN TOUCH WITH ME ,SEND ME YOUR ABUSIVE MESSAGE'S ,BUT DO NOT THINK FOR ONE MOMENT I WILL IGNORE IT LIKE MY DAUGHTER DID- IN MY YEARS AS A MAGISTRATE I HAVE EATEN BIGGER SCUM BAGS THAN YOU-


Hi....

Sorry to hear that Sammy's condition has deteriorated, please wish her all the best and give her a huge hug.

I'm absolutely appalled that anyone could be so vindictive to someone like Sammy, she's always been a fun and very kind natured person to me and i know has made many friends on pf.

I hope whoever these people are feel some sense of shame but i doubt it. Thankfully the nice outweigh the nasty on here xx


----------



## **Miss_P**

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I don't want this to be discussion. I wanted the few to know that i was aware of the vile messages and i wanted them to know it publicly.


Report them, Name and shame i say  some people are sick

Hope your daughter is feeling better


----------



## 3 red dogs

Can i just remind people of Dianes wishes here .. this isn't about the members that sent Sammy Vile PM's, This is about Sammy.. I know that it a mind blowingly pathetic thing to do, but lets not make it about them, lets make it about Sammy please.
Hope you understand why i'm writing this,

*I don't want this to turn into a slanging match. I had to to do this publicly. Please for Samantha's sake ?*


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Big Hug From Sky Sammy..


----------



## Hb-mini

Im so sorry for all that is happening to you all at the moment. HUGE hugs to you all. xxxxxxxx


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hello Diane,

I'm so sorry to hear about Samantha's deterioration.

I have spoken on threads with Sammy a few times, although I am not one of her confidantes...I only met her a short time ago.

But, the last time I left a message for her was when she woke up to the beautiful flowers her dad ad put in her bedroom for her. She posted the picture and was very happy...not long after, she said she wasn't having a good day and hoped to be back soon. I had a feeling she was not herself, but she did not stay around to mention her feelings in public...I think she keeps a lot f things to herself to save upsetting others.

I wished her well, and am so sad to hear she is not well. I knew what she was suffering with, but she said in one post that people around her are scared to say if they feel a bit ill for fear of upsetting her, so I never have discussed her problem...I'm sure she has her closest friends for that, and she wasn't here to dwell on things.....I did read her say that she had been so thankful to be able to offload to some people on here, as she didn't want to upset her family.

I think she is a wonderful, spirited woman, and I sincerely hope this is only a temporary set back.

Please tell her I look forward to seeing her back very soon, along with everyone else. She makes people happy and, probably without realising, extremely humbled.

I send my thoughts and best wishes to you all. 

Keeley. xx


----------



## reddogsX3

mollyismyworld said:


> Hello Diane,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about Samantha's deterioration.
> 
> I have spoken on threads with Sammy a few times, although I am not one of her confidantes...I only met her a short time ago.
> 
> But, the last time I left a message for her was when she woke up to the beautiful flowers her dad ad put in her bedroom for her. She posted the picture and was very happy...not long after, she said she wasn't having a good day and hoped to be back soon. I had a feeling she was not herself, but she did not stay around to mention her feelings in public...I think she keeps a lot f things to herself to save upsetting others.
> 
> I wished her well, and am so sad to hear she is not well. I knew what she was suffering with, but she said in one post that people around her are scared to say if they feel a bit ill for fear of upsetting her, so I never have discussed her problem...I'm sure she has her closest friends for that, and she wasn't here to dwell on things.....I did read her say that she had been so thankful to be able to offload to some people on here, as she didn't want to upset her family.
> 
> I think she is a wonderful, spirited woman, and I sincerely hope this is only a temporary set back.
> 
> Please tell her I look forward to seeing her back very soon, along with everyone else. She makes people happy and, probably without realising, extremely humbled.
> 
> I send my thoughts and best wishes to you all.
> 
> Keeley. xx


very well said!!!!!
wendy


----------



## crofty

Hi Diane,

Dont think ive spoken to your daughter before but seen some of her threads and she sounds a lovely girl, im sorry you've had to read nasty private messages cant understand that at all.

I hope things get better for you all and Sammy feels better. x


----------



## DKDREAM

I havent had the privilage to chat to sammy yet but hope one day i will. I am so sorry to hear that her condition has became worse i'm sending positive healing thoughts to sammy and her familey at this very worrying time. 

DKDREAM.


----------



## Nina

Its extremely difficult to believe that anyone would send vile messages on a forum  I know that some people have been on the receiving end of late, and they have been extremely upset. It beggars belief!

I honestly believe that the majority of people who frequent here, are really good and kind people, who only want to help others.

I certainly had no idea that your daughter was unwell and would like to convey my best wishes for her recovery and hope to see her back on the forum in the very near future .

I just hope that whoever did send those emails, feel very ashamed of themselves


----------



## hobo99

Hello Diane,I am very sorry to hear that Sammy has taken a turn for the worse, i hope the doctors can give her some more medication to help her.Most of us on here really enjoy talking to Sammy and i enjoy her posts, she has a brill sense of humour which is great, and often makes me laugh.

I am sending (((hugs ))) and love to Sammy and the whole family, not forgetting Minni and her pups, and hope Sammy feels better very soon.

love suz xxx


----------



## Nicky09

I'm sorry to hear her condition has deteriorated. Sending good wishs for you and your family.


----------



## Guest

mollyismyworld said:


> Hello Diane,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about Samantha's deterioration.
> 
> I have spoken on threads with Sammy a few times, although I am not one of her confidantes...I only met her a short time ago.
> 
> But, the last time I left a message for her was when she woke up to the beautiful flowers her dad ad put in her bedroom for her. She posted the picture and was very happy...not long after, she said she wasn't having a good day and hoped to be back soon. I had a feeling she was not herself, but she did not stay around to mention her feelings in public...I think she keeps a lot f things to herself to save upsetting others.
> 
> I wished her well, and am so sad to hear she is not well. I knew what she was suffering with, but she said in one post that people around her are scared to say if they feel a bit ill for fear of upsetting her, so I never have discussed her problem...I'm sure she has her closest friends for that, and she wasn't here to dwell on things.....I did read her say that she had been so thankful to be able to offload to some people on here, as she didn't want to upset her family.
> 
> I think she is a wonderful, spirited woman, and I sincerely hope this is only a temporary set back.
> 
> Please tell her I look forward to seeing her back very soon, along with everyone else. She makes people happy and, probably without realising, extremely humbled.
> 
> I send my thoughts and best wishes to you all.
> 
> Keeley. xx


What a lovely post xx I couldn't agree more.


----------



## CreativeLC

I have never spoken to your daughter but im sorry she has had horrible messages sent to her. I hope she recovers soon x


----------



## scosha37

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.I am Minni girl's mum or Sammy you might know her as. My daughter's condition has deteriorated ( That is a heart breaking thing for any parent to have to say)and it was quite sudden. The doctor's are hoping the deterioration is just a sign that her medication needed to be increased and hope that she improve's. I came on Pet Forum to let her friend's know what had happened ,her friend's, the people who have sat up and listened to her ,who have spoken to her , who have texted her, who have supported her and boy did i get a shock.I was advised to log onto Samantha's account so i did'nt miss any of her friend's out. There are some fantastic people on this site who have helped her such a lot and i can never thank them enough. However, there are also some nasty people too, imagine how i felt having to read a handfull of message's to my daughter that contained vile abusive crap! I read all of the message's to and from my daughter and in none of her message's did she ever deserve to have that kind of rubbish sent to her.My daughter is a gentle ,warm ,kind ,witty ,loving woman and through everything that life as thrown at her she has never been nasty or bitter. So to the people that sent those vile abusive message's i have something i would like to say to you- GET IN TOUCH WITH ME ,SEND ME YOUR ABUSIVE MESSAGE'S ,BUT DO NOT THINK FOR ONE MOMENT I WILL IGNORE IT LIKE MY DAUGHTER DID- IN MY YEARS AS A MAGISTRATE I HAVE EATEN BIGGER SCUM BAGS THAN YOU-


Sending my (((hugs)))) to sammy hopeing shes feeling better very very soon.xxx

these people who PM'd her are not worth it a lot of People on here know that she is a nice young woman.


----------



## vickie1985

Hi, ive not spoken directly to sammy, but the odd quoteing replies, she is so much fun and i always imagine her drinking seaweed tea lol

big hugs to you and sammy and the rest of your family, really hoping the drs can sort her meds out and will await for her to post on here again real soon


----------



## Freyja

I'm sorry to hear that Sammy's condition has deterriated. I only managed to catch up about Mini's pups today and I wondered why it was that you were posting rather than Sammy herself. I hope it is only a temporary setback and that the doctors are right that she needs her medication adjusted.

Hugs to you all from everyone here.


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi Diane- just want to send you my support. I am astonished such emails were sent to her, I knew there was a problem but she kept very quiet outwardly. Sammy is a real credit to you and your family. She is a lovely woman, so selfless and friendly, so accepting of everyone and i do hope she is comfortable and feels better soon. 

To the people that did that - you should be so ashamed of yourself.


----------



## suzy93074

So sorry to hear about sammy,sending hugs and best wishesxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Diane,

I'm so sorry you had to read those horrible messages.... Yes i was aware of their existence (believe me it wasnt unnoticed by members who love sammy).

I've just read your pm with the update and mini's thread, i'm sorry i wasnt here earlier to reply sooner.

Sammy is the bravest, funniest, warmhearted, spirited, cheekiest and generous person i have ever had the pleasure to speak to. The way you, her family and she have handled her illness is awe inspiring. 

Sammy has made me cry with laughter more times than i care to mention, her outlook on life and her hopes for you and her children have reduced me to tears too. I cant explain the impact that sammy has had on me, even through just the medium of the internet. She is truely my hero. I have missed her banter ad super sharp wit so much these last couple of days.

I dont know why i am writing all this, but i do want you to know that she is loved here, by anyone with a brain cell. Please dont let those idiots marr your and sammys time here any further, let the mods and mark be trusted to take the action deserved. 

I'm sending you my warmest thoughts, hopes and dreams to you, mac, sammy and her beautiful children.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

billyboysmammy said:


> Oh Diane,
> 
> I'm so sorry you had to read those horrible messages.... Yes i was aware of their existence (believe me it wasnt unnoticed by members who love sammy).
> 
> I've just read your pm with the update and mini's thread, i'm sorry i wasnt here earlier to reply sooner.
> 
> Sammy is the bravest, funniest, warmhearted, spirited, cheekiest and generous person i have ever had the pleasure to speak to. The way you, her family and she have handled her illness is awe inspiring.
> 
> Sammy has made me cry with laughter more times than i care to mention, her outlook on life and her hopes for you and her children have reduced me to tears too. I cant explain the impact that sammy has had on me, even through just the medium of the internet. She is truely my hero. I have missed her banter ad super sharp wit so much these last couple of days.
> 
> I dont know why i am writing all this, but i do want you to know that she is loved here, by anyone with a brain cell. Please dont let those idiots marr your and sammys time here any further, let the mods and mark be trusted to take the action deserved.
> 
> I'm sending you my warmest thoughts, hopes and dreams to you, mac, sammy and her beautiful children.
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


Lovely post BBM, you said it so much better than I could 

Hugs, Sh xx


----------



## Guest

A wonderful post as always BBM. xx

Yes Sammy has really stolen our hearts. x

Never have i seen such strength of character through adversity. She is my inspiration xxx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Yes Sammy has really stolen our hearts. x
> 
> Never have i seen such strength of character through adversity. She is my inspiration xxx


So so true!


----------



## noushka05

oh i agree that is a wonderful post & so accurate BBM. xxx


----------



## kerrybramble

i saw this poem and it reminded of how you seem to be to all of these people sammy!


Not In Her Storm
by Sauni
I see the clouds rolling in and oh how it looks like rain
And it is always I fight for the welcome change
When it rains it pours on this heart of mine
So, I take the storms I feel to her each time.

But I know she has lived under her own pouring rain
Yet under her water her heart still doesn't change
She can walk away from what hangs overhead
And, not in her storm, are words left unsaid.

Not in her storm have I ever felt alone
Her storm ends, so I, may find my way home
It's for me that she pushes away her own rain
So, that I may find comfort in calling her name.

She lives in this world for the sake of another's heart
God, how she eases the miles when worlds apart
And she never wanders when your world falls through
Not ever in her storm would she do this to you.

She has wings that I know not only I can see
Cause only an angel could find strength to carry me
It's the way that the eyes can surely view
How her heart's written so clearly in what an angel can do.

Not in her storm is her work ever done
And even in her storm she hands me the sun
When her world is dark - I always have light
And now how I hold the new color of night.

She takes then she gives to an unhappy face
So that many can find an awesome place
I have been able to love her more every day
And with her hand in mine the clouds roll away.

Not in any storm that I will ever live beneath
Could ever change what I hold here inside of me
Not in any of her storms have I lost my angels touch
To that angel out there, I love her so much.


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> i saw this poem and it reminded of how you seem to be to all of these people sammy!
> 
> Not In Her Storm
> by Sauni
> I see the clouds rolling in and oh how it looks like rain
> And it is always I fight for the welcome change
> When it rains it pours on this heart of mine
> So, I take the storms I feel to her each time.
> 
> But I know she has lived under her own pouring rain
> Yet under her water her heart still doesn't change
> She can walk away from what hangs overhead
> And, not in her storm, are words left unsaid.
> 
> Not in her storm have I ever felt alone
> Her storm ends, so I, may find my way home
> It's for me that she pushes away her own rain
> So, that I may find comfort in calling her name.
> 
> She lives in this world for the sake of another's heart
> God, how she eases the miles when worlds apart
> And she never wanders when your world falls through
> Not ever in her storm would she do this to you.
> 
> She has wings that I know not only I can see
> Cause only an angel could find strength to carry me
> It's the way that the eyes can surely view
> How her heart's written so clearly in what an angel can do.
> 
> Not in her storm is her work ever done
> And even in her storm she hands me the sun
> When her world is dark - I always have light
> And now how I hold the new color of night.
> 
> She takes then she gives to an unhappy face
> So that many can find an awesome place
> I have been able to love her more every day
> And with her hand in mine the clouds roll away.
> 
> Not in any storm that I will ever live beneath
> Could ever change what I hold here inside of me
> Not in any of her storms have I lost my angels touch
> To that angel out there, I love her so much.


Kerry thats beautiful! Just reduced me to tears!

IOU some rep xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Kerry thats beautiful! Just reduced me to tears!
> 
> IOU some rep xxxxxxxxxx


I did it already xx


----------



## crofty

I love poetry, that poem was beautiful.

I lost my stepbrother 2 years ago and my mum has terminal cancer, i sent this poem to both of them and also a close friend that is going through chemo too at the minute, never rains but pours sometimes hey. I read it often when im feeling low and it always helps me. Maybe it might help you to.

It's not having everything go right,
its facing whatever goes wrong -
its not being without fear,
its having the determination to go on it spite of it.
Its not about where you stand
but the direction your going in.
Its more than never having bad moments,
its knowing that you are always bigger than the moment.
Its believing you have already been given everything you need to handle life
Its not being able to rid the world of all its injustices;
its being able to rise above them.
Its the belief in your heart that there will always be more good than bad

Remember to live just this one day
and not add tomorrows troubles to todays load.
Remember that every day ends
and brings a new tomorrow
Love what you do, do the best you can
and always remember how much you are loved.


----------



## Patterdale_lover

I'm very sorry to hear about Sammy's condition 
I hope she gets better soon
I have never had the chance to speak to her properly, but from her posts i have seen she seems genuine and lovely
Wish you all the best
hugs from everyone
chloe
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

The moving words that have been said to Sammy can only go to prove what a very special person she is! 
Thinking of you Sammy
love
your friend
Sweet Sue
xxx


----------



## Luvdogs

mollyismyworld said:


> Hello Diane,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about Samantha's deterioration.
> 
> I have spoken on threads with Sammy a few times, although I am not one of her confidantes...I only met her a short time ago.
> 
> But, the last time I left a message for her was when she woke up to the beautiful flowers her dad ad put in her bedroom for her. She posted the picture and was very happy...not long after, she said she wasn't having a good day and hoped to be back soon. I had a feeling she was not herself, but she did not stay around to mention her feelings in public...I think she keeps a lot f things to herself to save upsetting others.
> 
> I wished her well, and am so sad to hear she is not well. I knew what she was suffering with, but she said in one post that people around her are scared to say if they feel a bit ill for fear of upsetting her, so I never have discussed her problem...I'm sure she has her closest friends for that, and she wasn't here to dwell on things.....I did read her say that she had been so thankful to be able to offload to some people on here, as she didn't want to upset her family.
> 
> I think she is a wonderful, spirited woman, and I sincerely hope this is only a temporary set back.
> 
> Please tell her I look forward to seeing her back very soon, along with everyone else. She makes people happy and, probably without realising, extremely humbled.
> 
> I send my thoughts and best wishes to you all.
> 
> Keeley. xx


Well said, best wishes to Sammy xxx


----------



## Guest

crofty said:


> I love poetry, that poem was beautiful.
> 
> I lost my stepbrother 2 years ago and my mum has terminal cancer, i sent this poem to both of them and also a close friend that is going through chemo too at the minute, never rains but pours sometimes hey. I read it often when im feeling low and it always helps me. Maybe it might help you to.
> 
> It's not having everything go right,
> its facing whatever goes wrong -
> its not being without fear,
> its having the determination to go on it spite of it.
> Its not about where you stand
> but the direction your going in.
> Its more than never having bad moments,
> its knowing that you are always bigger than the moment.
> Its believing you have already been given everything you need to handle life
> Its not being able to rid the world of all its injustices;
> its being able to rise above them.
> Its the belief in your heart that there will always be more good than bad
> 
> Remember to live just this one day
> and not add tomorrows troubles to todays load.
> Remember that every day ends
> and brings a new tomorrow
> Love what you do, do the best you can
> and always remember how much you are loved.


another beautiful poem


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> The moving words that have been said to Sammy can only go to prove what a very special person she is!
> Thinking of you Sammy
> love
> your friend
> Sweet Sue
> xxx


I echo those sentiments

love your friend

sally smellyfingers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hello. I wanted you all to know that i am sat in Samantha's room talking to her constantly even though she has'nt come around yet. I am also reading her all of your brilliant message's and beautiful poem's. Thank you you are all so kind


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that i am sat in Samantha's room talking to her constantly even though she has'nt come around yet. I am also reading her all of your brilliant message's and beautiful poem's. Thank you you are all so kind


Thank you so much that means alot to me xxx

She new she was loved on here xx Tell her we are just about to get the lowdown on BBMs date with her hunky service man  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Well I hope all our messages help our Sammy to come around 
We are all here Sammy, just willing you to start to feel a little better.
Lots of love & hugs for you all.
Thank you Diane, that's a lovely gesture xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane!
Please tell SAmmy!
Hands off topgun!!! I'm second in the queue! Besides she'd upset Mr Bordie!
love
Sweet Sue
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello. Nothing would turn her away from her Bordie.


----------



## Badger's Mum

everyone's said it all. Hope you no how proud of you and her Dad sammy is!. and so are we


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that i am sat in Samantha's room talking to her constantly even though she has'nt come around yet. I am also reading her all of your brilliant message's and beautiful poem's. Thank you you are all so kind





rainy said:


> Thank you so much that means alot to me xxx
> 
> She new she was loved on here xx Tell her we are just about to get the lowdown on BBMs date with her hunky service man  xxx





DoubleTrouble said:


> Diane!
> Please tell SAmmy!
> Hands off topgun!!! I'm second in the queue! Besides she'd upset Mr Bordie!
> love
> Sweet Sue
> xxx


pmsl! you lot! :cornut: :cornut: :cornut:

Cant agree with the sentiments more though


----------



## noushka05

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that i am sat in Samantha's room talking to her constantly even though she has'nt come around yet. I am also reading her all of your brilliant message's and beautiful poem's. Thank you you are all so kind


oh thankyou for this Diane xxx give Sammy a Hug from us all & tell her i'm going to have a cup of thistle tea just for her! xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Nothing would turn her away from her Bordie.


I know she would even share him with me  She told me know way, But i give up now she can have him all to her self..! 
lots of love for her
kerry


----------



## Guest

sammy you area delight
your bordies little shining light
when i see the sun come up
i think of sammy and wish her luck


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> sammy you area delight
> your bordies little shining light
> when i see the sun come up
> i think of sammy and wish her luck


IOU a blobby too!

So cute  and lovely too xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> sammy you area delight
> your bordies little shining light
> when i see the sun come up
> i think of sammy and wish her luck


Thats lovely bordie.! Im sure sammy will be well impressed with that


----------



## crazycrest

borderer said:


> sammy you area delight
> your bordies little shining light
> when i see the sun come up
> i think of sammy and wish her luck


AWW sweet bordie....
Sammy is a little shining light & we all wish her luck xxx:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> sammy you area delight
> your bordies little shining light
> when i see the sun come up
> i think of sammy and wish her luck


sammy will love
Her Bordie the poet!
and a blob for the man himself!

lol
DT


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> AWW sweet bordie....
> Sammy is a little shining light & we all wish her luck xxx:biggrin:


i think she will shine in our hearts forever:biggrin:


----------



## crazycrest

borderer said:


> i think she will shine in our hearts forever:biggrin:


I think so too...blobs for ya bordie x :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

All our thoughts and best wishes with sammy and family, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 


Its very sad im no good with word but thoughts with u all , hope you feel abit better soon xx


----------



## Tigerneko

Sorry to hear that Sammy is so poorly. I haven't spoken to her much but from the posts i've read it's obvious to see that she is already a very much valued and loved member of the forum, even though she hasn't been a member for very long! That just shows what a lovely person she is 

I wish you and her all the best, and I hope she comes around soon xx


----------



## vickie1985

please can i be so rude and ask how old Sammy is?


----------



## Guest

If I recall right 29 years young!

did Sammy just have a birthday to!!! so could be 30!!


----------



## vickie1985

thanks DT, 29 or 30 still as fresh as a summers breeze.....not an english breeze of cause lol


----------



## Guest

Sammy likes to be called
Sammy Sunbeam!


----------



## vickie1985

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sammy likes to be called
> Sammy Sunbeam!


awww thats a cute name


----------



## tashi

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sammy likes to be called
> Sammy Sunbeam!


and a very fitting name it is


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> awww thats a cute name


I think i christened her with it because she calls me lovely rainy and then Lilysmum started her off calling me Brainyrainy (how wrong can a person be !!!!!!!! LOL )


----------



## Guest

Hello.Just letting you know that my two other children have arrived to help out here.They have taken a break from their studies to be here with Samantha and help out.If for any reason i can not get on i have some phone number's of member's and will ask them to let you know how Samantha is doing. Samantha is 29 years of age.


----------



## Guest

She always asked me to call her sammy-the-goodest-girl  she said i turned her bad ekkk
She always calls me kerry-the-blimmin-angel


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.Just letting you know that my two other children have arrived to help out here.They have taken a break from their studies to be here with Samantha and help out.If for any reason i can not get on i have some phone number's of member's and will ask them to let you know how Samantha is doing. Samantha is 29 years of age.


Thanks Diane. Love to all the family xx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.Just letting you know that my two other children have arrived to help out here.They have taken a break from their studies to be here with Samantha and help out.If for any reason i can not get on i have some phone number's of member's and will ask them to let you know how Samantha is doing. Samantha is 29 years of age.


Thank you Diane.Glad they have arrived now, Take it easy  xx


----------



## noushka05

Thankyou so much Diane xx you have a wonderful family xxx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> I think i christened her with it because she calls me lovely rainy and then Lilysmum started her off calling me Brainyrainy (how wrong can a person be !!!!!!!! LOL )


You did Rainy!
And Sammy sumbeam christened me Sweet Sue!!! the first weekend we took our caravan to the coast!!!! you all laffed!!!! how could she get two of us soooooooooo wrong????
But hey!!! I put on a good act don't I - she actually got me right
lol
DT


----------



## Agility Springer

People come into our life disguised as angels, and sometimes angels come into our life disguised as people. All it takes are open eyes and ears and the willingness to see miracles. They are everywhere. Having friends that inspire us to rise to higher and greater levels is an awesome gift. Surround yourself with people that inspire you to do better and inspire your friends as well. It is a profound truth that the people we hang out will shape the path that we travel.

For you Sammy sunbeam, you are dear sweet lady, sending you love and hope at this time.

xx


----------



## Sampuppy

Agility Springer said:


> People come into our life disguised as angels, and sometimes angels come into our life disguised as people. All it takes are open eyes and ears and the willingness to see miracles. They are everywhere. Having friends that inspire us to rise to higher and greater levels is an awesome gift. Surround yourself with people that inspire you to do better and inspire your friends as well. It is a profound truth that the people we hang out will shape the path that we travel.
> 
> For you Sammy sunbeam, you are dear sweet lady, sending you love and hope at this time.
> 
> xx


Wonderfully put!!! I have never spoken to Sammy but have read some of her posts and she sounds wonderful!!! I wish her all the best and am sending love from afar to both her and her family xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.Just letting you know that my two other children have arrived to help out here.They have taken a break from their studies to be here with Samantha and help out.If for any reason i can not get on i have some phone number's of member's and will ask them to let you know how Samantha is doing. Samantha is 29 years of age.


Don't worry about forgetting anyone like you said in your kind pm lastnight someone will post so we no!. Give yourself some rest you lovely lady


----------



## vickie1985

rainy said:


> I think i christened her with it because she calls me lovely rainy and then Lilysmum started her off calling me Brainyrainy (how wrong can a person be !!!!!!!! LOL )


lol thats an ace name, i dred to think what they would call me 



Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.Just letting you know that my two other children have arrived to help out here.They have taken a break from their studies to be here with Samantha and help out.If for any reason i can not get on i have some phone number's of member's and will ask them to let you know how Samantha is doing. Samantha is 29 years of age.


thats lovely  you take it easy and sit and enjoy a nice cup of seaweed tea  or normal tea will do the job too. (dont forget the biscuits) x


----------



## Guest

a lucky sunbeam for sammy


----------



## vickie1985

Agility Springer said:


> People come into our life disguised as angels, and sometimes angels come into our life disguised as people. All it takes are open eyes and ears and the willingness to see miracles. They are everywhere. Having friends that inspire us to rise to higher and greater levels is an awesome gift. Surround yourself with people that inspire you to do better and inspire your friends as well. It is a profound truth that the people we hang out will shape the path that we travel.
> 
> For you Sammy sunbeam, you are dear sweet lady, sending you love and hope at this time.
> 
> xx


You just made me shed a tear, and now my OH is looking at me like im a complete loony! x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## noushka05

borderer said:


> a lucky sunbeam for sammy


oh that is Beautiful! Sammy will love it x

& just to add those words are lovely..very fitting AS x


----------



## Guest

Oh! and Noush was Agent Noush!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oh! and Noush was Agent Noush!


See she has little names for us all  I love my name given from her


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oh! and Noush was Agent Noush!


yes i'm Agent-00Noushka to be precise! xxx oh i agree DD i so love my name too x


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> People come into our life disguised as angels, and sometimes angels come into our life disguised as people. All it takes are open eyes and ears and the willingness to see miracles. They are everywhere. Having friends that inspire us to rise to higher and greater levels is an awesome gift. Surround yourself with people that inspire you to do better and inspire your friends as well. It is a profound truth that the people we hang out will shape the path that we travel.
> 
> For you Sammy sunbeam, you are dear sweet lady, sending you love and hope at this time.
> 
> xx


That's lovely xx

I told sammy the other day i reckon we all meet people for a reason


----------



## Agility Springer

Sampuppy said:


> Wonderfully put!!! I have never spoken to Sammy but have read some of her posts and she sounds wonderful!!! I wish her all the best and am sending love from afar to both her and her family xx





vickie1985 said:


> You just made me shed a tear, and now my OH is looking at me like im a complete loony! x


Thank you, i thought it described Sammy so well xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Agility Springer said:


> People come into our life disguised as angels, and sometimes angels come into our life disguised as people. All it takes are open eyes and ears and the willingness to see miracles. They are everywhere. Having friends that inspire us to rise to higher and greater levels is an awesome gift. Surround yourself with people that inspire you to do better and inspire your friends as well. It is a profound truth that the people we hang out will shape the path that we travel.
> 
> For you Sammy sunbeam, you are dear sweet lady, sending you love and hope at this time.
> 
> xx


Agility springer, that sums Sammy up perfectly...thank you xxx
Hoping now that Diane & Mac get a little time to relax :biggrin:


----------



## turkeylad

So sorry to hear that things have worsened - on one post we had a Minor misunderstanding but have chatted happily since then - your welcome to have our recent PM nessages forwarded.

Best Wishes TL or Turkey Boy as Sammy calls me.


----------



## LostGirl

Agility Springer said:


> People come into our life disguised as angels, and sometimes angels come into our life disguised as people. All it takes are open eyes and ears and the willingness to see miracles. They are everywhere. Having friends that inspire us to rise to higher and greater levels is an awesome gift. Surround yourself with people that inspire you to do better and inspire your friends as well. It is a profound truth that the people we hang out will shape the path that we travel.
> 
> For you Sammy sunbeam, you are dear sweet lady, sending you love and hope at this time.
> 
> xx


aww thats lovely

I dont think ive spoken to her but seen she has puppies due i think? Dont think ive ever see her be nasty to anyone either. Some people are guttless and will hide behind a computer screen spout of rubbbish mainly because they are shallow sad people who are normally jealous bullys
I am sorry to hear her condition has worsened massive hugs to her.xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

turkeylad said:


> So sorry to hear that things have worsened - on one post we had a Minor misunderstanding but have chatted happily since then - your welcome to have our recent PM nessages forwarded.
> 
> Best Wishes TL or Turkey Boy as Sammy calls me.


people no it wasn't you turkey boy


----------



## Guest

turkeylad said:


> So sorry to hear that things have worsened - on one post we had a Minor misunderstanding but have chatted happily since then - your welcome to have our recent PM nessages forwarded.
> 
> Best Wishes TL or Turkey Boy as Sammy calls me.


Sammy thinks of you as 'kind' for all the work you do with dogs in Turkey Simon
DT


----------



## JoWDC

From an "outsider" looking in, i can tell that Sammy is very much loved by all on here.

I'm sorry to here that her condition has worsened and hope that this is only a setback on her road to recovery. Wishing all the best for the family at this time.


----------



## Guest

Sending love to Sammy and all of you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> From an "outsider" looking in, i can tell that Sammy is very much loved by all on here.
> 
> I'm sorry to here that her condition has worsened and hope that this is only a setback on her road to recovery. Wishing all the best for the family at this time.


come back sammy bordie is waiting:thumbsup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> come back sammy bordie is waiting:thumbsup:


That is the best incentive ever -bordie and his bag of onions waiting for darling Sammy.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> That is the best incentive ever -bordie and his bag of onions waiting for darling Sammy.


Stocking full of onion


----------



## Lily's Mum

rainy said:


> Stocking full of onion


I bet Bordie could make an onion cry.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I bet Bordie could make an onion cry.


LOL. That'll be the tripe.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> I bet Bordie could make an onion cry.


He made sammy cry when he stood her up one night!!! but he made it up to her with tripe and onions!!!
DT


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> That is the best incentive ever -bordie and his bag of onions waiting for darling Sammy.


dont go forgetting his tripe :yikes:


----------



## marion..d

best wishes to sammy and her family........


----------



## Lily's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> He made sammy cry when he stood her up one night!!! but he made it up to her with tripe and onions!!!
> DT


Bordie the romantic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

i love sammy but i love you lot:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Bordie the romantic.:thumbsup:


lmao! way to a womans heart bordie style  :thumbsup:

we loves ya bordie :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao! way to a womans heart bordie style  :thumbsup:
> 
> we loves ya bordie :001_wub: :001_wub:


:blush::blush::blush::thumbsup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> :blush::blush::blush::thumbsup:


When God made ya Bordie ya onions broke the mould


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> When God made ya Bordie ya onions broke the mould


lill bordie dont no what ta say:yikes:


----------



## kerrybramble

i love you lot! dont think you could ever get better friends! sammy get better soon! i will pray for you tonight! havent done it in a long time but your worth it! its always the best people who get hurt!

love ya sammy!


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> lill bordie dont no what ta say:yikes:


I've never known this to happen, :yikes::yikes:
Bordie speechless :laugh:


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> I've never known this to happen, :yikes::yikes:
> Bordie speechless :laugh:


big softy bordie:blush:


----------



## tashi

If there is a god up there I hope he is watching over Sammy and her family tonight - so much love surrounds one super person both her family, friends and her cyber friends on this forum. 

To Dianne and Mac keep strong my thoughts are with you and the rest of the family, she has touched the hearts of many.. You dont need telling but you have one very special daughter there.


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> If there is a god up there I hope he is watching over Sammy and her family tonight - so much love surrounds one super person both her family, friends and her cyber friends on this forum.
> 
> To Dianne and Mac keep strong my thoughts are with you and the rest of the family, she has touched the hearts of many.. You dont need telling but you have one very special daughter there.


Well said Tashi


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> If there is a god up there I hope he is watching over Sammy and her family tonight - so much love surrounds one super person both her family, friends and her cyber friends on this forum.
> 
> To Dianne and Mac keep strong my thoughts are with you and the rest of the family, she has touched the hearts of many.. You dont need telling but you have one very special daughter there.


she has touched bordies hart in a big way dont know why but she has:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> she has touched bordies hart in a big way dont know why but she has:thumbsup:


Because she is special xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> she has touched bordies hart in a big way dont know why but she has:thumbsup:


Sammy has shown us all an example of what a trully good human being is. If all were like her or even as half as good as her then this would be a much better world we live in.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Sammy has shown us all an example of what a trully good human being is. If all were like her or even as half as good as her then this would be a much better world we live in.


too true hun too true xx


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Sammy has shown us all an example of what a trully good human being is. If all were like her or even as half as good as her then this would be a much better world we live in.


And so say all of us!
Glad my best mate and me still see the same picture
xxx


----------



## tashi

borderer said:


> she has touched bordies hart in a big way dont know why but she has:thumbsup:


Bordie you are a lovely man and I know Sammy is fond of you, she is a special person who has really been an inspiration for a lot of us and is definately one to learn a huge lesson off.

I think what we need now is to keep this thread for our thoughts for the lovely Sammy and hope that Dianne is strong enough to read them to her - there are so many fond posts on here and I know when Sammy is strong enough she will enjoy reading them,

All we can do is to say a prayer for her tonight and send out positive vibes to her and her family.

love you Sammy from all your friends on the Forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I Am off to bed now Sammy Sunbeam, sleep tight angel


HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Today, thinking of Sammy and reading the messages from her lovely Mum and family and forum friends I have had a lump in my throat the size of Norwich.


----------



## Vixie

Lily's Mum said:


> Sammy has shown us all an example of what a trully good human being is. If all were like her or even as half as good as her then this would be a much better world we live in.


I totally agree with what you and tashi have said, shes a wonderful woman and deserves all the love and respect in the world, shes a true inspiration and I feel lucky to know her


----------



## Guest

Sammy, I'm off shortly too! I'll tuck you in before I go sweetheart


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Bordie you are a lovely man and I know Sammy is fond of you, she is a special person who has really been an inspiration for a lot of us and is definately one to learn a huge lesson off.
> 
> I think what we need now is to keep this thread for our thoughts for the lovely Sammy and hope that Dianne is strong enough to read them to her - there are so many fond posts on here and I know when Sammy is strong enough she will enjoy reading them,
> 
> All we can do is to say a prayer for her tonight and send out positive vibes to her and her family.
> 
> love you Sammy from all your friends on the Forum :thumbsup:


let usall think ofsammy tonight it may help:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

borderer said:


> let usall think ofsammy tonight it may help:thumbsup:


I know I will be thinking of her along with so many of us here


----------



## charlie9009

Reading all these messages has made me feel so happy, and also sad. I'm happy that some one has touched so many people on here and is obviously a very caring and wonderful person, and sad that she, and her family, are having to go through such a hard time. 

My thoughts are with you sammy, although we have never spoken properly, I hope that you get well soon!


----------



## Agility Springer

Lily's Mum said:


> I think we should all get ourselves a hat and wear them for Sammy. They can be our 'hats of positive thoughts for Sammy our Superstar'


Sammy will love that Lily! From now on Sammy can be
Sammy the superstar!
lol
DT

what a great idea! i would love to do that!

What about the forum having Sammy Superstar ribbons to wear instead of ribbons like the pink ones for breast cancer we could make them into a star shape and wear them on our persons - what is Sammy's fave colour anyone know

I was thinking we could have Sammy Superstar hats on our signatures? (does anyone know how to do that?)



tashi said:


> What about the forum having Sammy Superstar ribbons to wear instead of ribbons like the pink ones for breast cancer we could make them into a star shape and wear them on our persons - what is Sammy's fave colour anyone know


Im assuming pink from her profile 



Lily's Mum said:


> I was thinking we could have Sammy Superstar hats on our signatures? (does anyone know how to do that?)





tashi said:


> What about the forum having Sammy Superstar ribbons to wear instead of ribbons like the pink ones for breast cancer we could make them into a star shape and wear them on our persons - what is Sammy's fave colour anyone know


either would be good if we could find one that all of us can use so they are the same?



Lily's Mum said:


> I was thinking we could have Sammy Superstar hats on our signatures? (does anyone know how to do that?)


Hats? not sure what you mean but i am definatly up for it xx



Vixie said:


> either would be good if we could find one that all of us can use so they are the same?


I agree either would be good.:thumbsup:



Agility Springer said:


> Hats? not sure what you mean but i am definatly up for it xx


Got to be something bright and fun like Sammy



rona said:


> Got to be something bright and fun like Sammy


Yeah definatly x

we could do both superstar hats on our sigs on here and the ribbons to wear on our persons

YELLOW for sammy sunshine

Like the idea Tashi



Vixie said:


> either would be good if we could find one that all of us can use so they are the same?












sorry for being dumb do you mean something like this? literally a hat???



Agility Springer said:


> sorry for being dumb do you mean something like this? literally a hat???


exactly like that but smaller!!!



Lily's Mum said:


> exactly like that but smaller!!!


Oooh i see, wasnt being thick after all, you can make it smaller 



Agility Springer said:


> Oooh i see, wasnt being thick after all, you can make it smaller


Can you make it smaller please?

I think its a great idea  I must have missed a few papers and was looking saying why is there a shiny hat trust DD  
We can all post around being proud to be sammys friend 



Lily's Mum said:


> Can you make it smaller please?












Is that better? i can do it smaller



Agility Springer said:


> Is that better? i can do it smaller


that looks about right to me 

what about this one 











tashi said:


> what about this one


aw thats nice, can you make it a bit bigger so you can see the writing a bit more?



Agility Springer said:


> aw thats nice, can you make it a bit bigger so you can see the writing a bit more?


Can try but do like yours as well



tashi said:


> Can try but do like yours as well


Forum vote hehe, bet others will find something nice too xx

I like both but prefer Agility's!! Agility where did u get your hat from?



Lily's Mum said:


> I like both but prefer Agility's!! Agility where did u get your hat from?


have opened a new thread to discuss it if thats ok, keep this bit for support messages  xxx in general chat

What about this guys


----------



## Guest

well sammy its time i went up the wooden hill

night night sweetie, sleep tight xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello,Just a quick message to let you know Samantha is still the same.We are taking turn's to talk to her and let her know that we are here.Thank you for keeping the message's positive. I will let you know of any change's. Good night to you all and thank you once again for your kind message's.


----------



## kerrybramble

sammy is so lucky to have such a supportive family, you guys are great! thank you for the update dianne!


----------



## tashi

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello,Just a quick message to let you know Samantha is still the same.We are taking turn's to talk to her and let her know that we are here.Thank you for keeping the message's positive. I will let you know of any change's. Good night to you all and thank you once again for your kind message's.


Just a quick one Dianne, Sammy's fave colour


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello,Just a quick message to let you know Samantha is still the same.We are taking turn's to talk to her and let her know that we are here.Thank you for keeping the message's positive. I will let you know of any change's. Good night to you all and thank you once again for your kind message's.


No thanks necessary!
I speak for us all when I say we are all here for Sammy! 
love
Sweet sue!


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello,Just a quick message to let you know Samantha is still the same.We are taking turn's to talk to her and let her know that we are here.Thank you for keeping the message's positive. I will let you know of any change's. Good night to you all and thank you once again for your kind message's.


Thanks for the update Diane we are all preying for sammy 
Its so nice that your staying with her.!
Please do let us know if there is any change
Sleep well and hope your getting some sort of rest
lot of love kerry xxx


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello,Just a quick message to let you know Samantha is still the same.We are taking turn's to talk to her and let her know that we are here.Thank you for keeping the message's positive. I will let you know of any change's. Good night to you all and thank you once again for your kind message's.


Thank you for the update Diane, our love and thoughts are with you all, Give your love to Sammy xxxx


----------



## tinamary

Sending lots of Best Wishes for Sammy and Diane and Mac. My thoughts are with you all. I hope things are much brighter in the morning. XX


----------



## Vixie

I have made this thread a sticky


----------



## sequeena

Vixie said:


> I have made this thread a sticky


Great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> I have made this thread a sticky


Great idea vixie


----------



## Guest

Thanks Vixie!
Sure it will be appreciated by many
regards
DT


----------



## Vixie

your welcome , its not much but this thread isnt going anywhere,


----------



## noushka05

thankyou Vixie x


----------



## Guest

Thankyou vixie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Vixie said:


> your welcome , its not much but this thread isnt going anywhere,


Have to say both of those pic's together sum sammy up for me thanx vixie


----------



## Guest

Thanks Vixie, nice gesture xx


----------



## Vixie

christine c said:


> Have to say both of those pic's together sum sammy up for me thanx vixie


cant remember who made this one now but its in the signature for Sammy thread a lot of people had good ideas I couldnt decide between them so used a couple that stood out for me


----------



## Vixie

Kerry (DD) made the sunrise and the tiara and kustom added the halo and the rose and put them together, they worked hard last night doing this  as did everyone esle who had ideas


----------



## Badger's Mum

Vixie said:


> cant remember who made this one now but its in the signature for Sammy thread a lot of people had good ideas I couldnt decide between them so used a couple that stood out for me


I can do them but everyone no's how much i think of sammy, and enjoy looking at them all


----------



## Vixie

christine c said:


> I can do them but everyone no's how much i think of sammy, and enjoy looking at them all


if you let me know what one/s you want I can put them in your sig for you if you like


----------



## Badger's Mum

Vixie said:


> if you let me know what one/s you want I can put them in your sig for you if you like


the two you've got please


----------



## Vixie

christine c said:


> the two you've got please


I will do it for you now


----------



## Badger's Mum

Vixie said:


> I will do it for you now


thank you. Sammy laugh's at my you have to go into my album see my pic thread's


----------



## Vixie

haha 
just getting my boy off to school and then will try and sort it for you  but the easy way to do it is to highlight my pictures and press the control button and c at the same time, that will copy the picture then go into your edit signature in the text box hold down control and v and the picture should appear in there then just save the changes


----------



## Vixie

think I have made them a bit big for you christine, do you want me to make them a little smaller?


----------



## JANICE199

_Sammy words fail me at times like this,but just to say i will be thinking of you and wish you a speady recovery hun.xxxxxxxx_


----------



## Badger's Mum

Vixie said:


> think I have made them a bit big for you christine, do you want me to make them a little smaller?


only if you have time but don't worry if your busy


----------



## Vixie

christine c said:


> only if you have time but don't worry if your busy


will try a little later just off on the school run


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Hi Diane please send my loving thoughts and prayers to Sammy and to all of you xxxxxxxxxx

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will.
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill,
When the funds are low, and the debts are high,
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
When are is pressing you down a bit,
Rest if you must, but don't you quit.
Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As everyone of us sometimes learns.
And many a failure turns about,
When he might have won had he stuck it out;
Don't give up though the pace seems slow,
You may succeed with another blow.
Success is failure turned inside out,
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are.
It may be near when it seems so far,
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit.
It's when things seem worse, that you must not quit.*


----------



## Guinevere13

Please pass on my best wishes and thoughts to Sammy and look after yourselves too.


----------



## clueless

Oh Diane I have been workin nights and have just been pointed to this thread. Sammy is such a lovely person and did not deserve what was going on. 
Hurry back Sammi and shine your sunshine on us all again Thinking of you


----------



## Guest

clueless thats a lovely message in your sig


----------



## bexy1989

Diane

This is the first chance i have had to read this thread and i am so sorry to hear about Sammy. 

she is a lovely girl and from times that i have spoken to her she has always made me laugh.

She is loved by many on this forum and she is dearly missed  I hope she gets better soon.

She is in my heart and thoughts at the minute, send her all my love and hugs 

Bex 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Only just seen this, Have not spoken greatly with Sammy but from what I have read by her in the past she always seems like a totally sweet, genuine, person and she is obviously loved greatly on the forum. I wish her a speedy recovery and hope that you and your family are coping well.

Claire and Buster
x


----------



## zanussi

I don't really know Sammy well as I've not been on the forum long but I'd like to send you all my best wishes at this very difficult time. Sammy sounds like a wonderful person and I'm sure you're all very proud of her.
My thoughts are with you all xxx


----------



## Guest

I just want to say i think it a great testiment to Sammy that so many people are coming on here to post their messages of goodwill to her. Sammy sunshine you have touched so many people.

((BIG HUGS)) sweetie xx


----------



## bexy1989

billyboysmammy said:


> I just want to say i think it a great testiment to Sammy that so many people are coming on here to post their messages of goodwill to her. Sammy sunshine you have touched so many people.
> 
> ((BIG HUGS)) sweetie xx


i agree with you

it just shows how much she is loved and missed at the minute

i hope she gets better soon

***HUGS*** to you sammy xxx


----------



## gillieworm

Hi, sorry I do not know Sammy, or her circumstances. But just wanted to say my thoughts are with her and her family xx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> I just want to say i think it a great testiment to Sammy that so many people are coming on here to post their messages of goodwill to her. Sammy sunshine you have touched so many people.
> 
> ((BIG HUGS)) sweetie xx


It's amazing isn't it xx

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Guest

Am thinking of Sammy, i have tried to save a signature pic to my profile but cannot do it, so if anyone can help me that would be much appreciated. 
xxx


----------



## Guest

kath123 said:


> Am thinking of Sammy, i have tried to save a signature pic to my profile but cannot do it, so if anyone can help me that would be much appreciated.
> xxx


Think Vixie helped Christine out, maybe PM her  I can't explain it because i am rubbish at it myself.


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Think Vixie helped Christine out, maybe PM her  I can't explain it because i am rubbish at it myself.


Thanks Rainy i will pm her now. xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

kath123 said:


> Am thinking of Sammy, i have tried to save a signature pic to my profile but cannot do it, so if anyone can help me that would be much appreciated.
> xxx


Rainy's right vixie put mine on for me. if you read threw this thread from about 7 this morning she did say how to do it, but i couldn't work it out


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hello,

Although I posted yesterday on this thread, I just wanted to say I hope Sammy has had a comfortable night and am hoping the buckets full of love from here are reaching her somehow. xx

I also wondered how she was doing. I know Diane did say Sammy's siblings have a few members' phone numbers. If anyone has heard how she is, I for one would be grateful of any update. I have been thinking of Sammy and her loved ones.

Sending my best wishes to Diane and her beautiful daughter, and to the rest of the family.
May you all be strong at this difficult time.
Come back soon Sammy. xx

Keeley. xx


----------



## Guest

I hope i have done it ok and that she will be told about all the lovely wishes that are coming to her from this forum. 

Thinking of you always. 

xxxx


----------



## tashi

Has anyone any news of Sammy


----------



## Guest

Not today Tashi.


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> Has anyone any news of Sammy


*Hiya Sis, Noooooo ive not heard anything.........*


----------



## Guest

I havent heard anything either.im sure diane will be on in a bit to keep us updated


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*No news as of yet diane not been on since last night  hope sammy is ok and had a better night bless her  *


----------



## Izzie999

rainy said:


> It was forum members
> 
> You may know Sammy as Minnigirl


I am so sorry to hear Sammy is so poorly, she is such a special brave girl. I hope whoever has abused her on this forum gets what they are coming to them! how evil is that! Their names should be published and they should be banned permanently.

Izzie


----------



## Guest

Hello. What a beautiful thing to do, i am so touched by your caring message's and little photo's with Samantha's name on it. I have signed in to read Samantha all of these message's to her. There as been little improvement since my last message. Samantha is still quite unresponsive,however if we hold her hand and talk to her she squeeze's our hand's. Please forgive us for not letting you know sooner how Samantha is. It's so hard to muster up the energy to do anything other than be with my daughter. Forgive me


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. What a beautiful thing to do, i am so touched by your caring message's and little photo's with Samantha's name on it. I have signed in to read Samantha all of these message's to her. There as been little improvement since my last message. Samantha is still quite unresponsive,however if we hold her hand and talk to her she squeeze's our hand's. Please forgive us for not letting you know sooner how Samantha is. It's so hard to muster up the energy to do anything other than be with my daughter. Forgive me


There is nothing at all to forgive! thanks so much for the update, thats lovely news that she is squeezing your hand, send her everyones love from PF we are all thinking about her xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. What a beautiful thing to do, i am so touched by your caring message's and little photo's with Samantha's name on it. I have signed in to read Samantha all of these message's to her. There as been little improvement since my last message. Samantha is still quite unresponsive,however if we hold her hand and talk to her she squeeze's our hand's. Please forgive us for not letting you know sooner how Samantha is. It's so hard to muster up the energy to do anything other than be with my daughter. Forgive me


So nice to hear from you Diane,

I'm sorry to hear Samantha is still the same.

Much Love & Best Wishes to you all.

Keeley. xx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. What a beautiful thing to do, i am so touched by your caring message's and little photo's with Samantha's name on it. I have signed in to read Samantha all of these message's to her. There as been little improvement since my last message. Samantha is still quite unresponsive,however if we hold her hand and talk to her she squeeze's our hand's. Please forgive us for not letting you know sooner how Samantha is. It's so hard to muster up the energy to do anything other than be with my daughter. Forgive me


So glad to hear there has been a little improvement, but wishing for a bigger improvemnt 
We do understand diane that you want to be with your daughther come and let us know any improvements when you have the time 
These photos and messages are just a little something of how strongly we feel about your sammy
Thanks for letting us know.Take care
kerryxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Oh Diane, I am really sorry to hear there hasn't been much change for Sammy, but encouraging to hear she is able to squeeze your hand 
There is really nothing to forgive, we know you need to be with Sammy & 
totally respect that, but we do thank you so very much for the updates you put on when you can, they mean a lot to everyone who love Sammy.
I hope you're all taking care of yourselves, lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. What a beautiful thing to do, i am so touched by your caring message's and little photo's with Samantha's name on it. I have signed in to read Samantha all of these message's to her. There as been little improvement since my last message. Samantha is still quite unresponsive,however if we hold her hand and talk to her she squeeze's our hand's. Please forgive us for not letting you know sooner how Samantha is. It's so hard to muster up the energy to do anything other than be with my daughter. Forgive me


we all like to hear how sammy's doing But also no how busy and tired you must be. take care
chris.x


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. What a beautiful thing to do, i am so touched by your caring message's and little photo's with Samantha's name on it. I have signed in to read Samantha all of these message's to her. There as been little improvement since my last message. Samantha is still quite unresponsive,however if we hold her hand and talk to her she squeeze's our hand's. Please forgive us for not letting you know sooner how Samantha is. It's so hard to muster up the energy to do anything other than be with my daughter. Forgive me


Diane

There is nothing to forgive. I would like to thank you for taking the time away from everything to come here and update us, but please dont feel its necessary or that you will be letting us down if you dont.

Go spend your time with your girl, she is more important that us lot.

I think i can speak for everyone who has commented on this thread - give her hand a squeeze from us all.

(((BIG HUGS))) to you and your family, and (((SQUEEZY HANDS))) to Sammy the bestest girl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noushka05

thankyou so much again for keeping us updated, you have done nothing wrong to be forgiven for xxx, im so deeply sorry to hear there hasnt been much improvement in Sammy's condition, my heart goes out to you all. Take care Diane we're all thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## tashi

I am sat here in tears reading these and your little notes to us mean alot, I have been there and know how hard it is for you, my bro in law used to do exactly the same we would talk even ask him questions and he would squeeze my hand as well - Dianne my love to you and yours and I hope you find the strength that you will so need - Please tell Sammy we all love her loads and if we could we would take some of that pain away. I for one feel so helpless sat here, hugs to you all 

Julie 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. What a beautiful thing to do, i am so touched by your caring message's and little photo's with Samantha's name on it. I have signed in to read Samantha all of these message's to her. There as been little improvement since my last message. Samantha is still quite unresponsive,however if we hold her hand and talk to her she squeeze's our hand's. Please forgive us for not letting you know sooner how Samantha is. It's so hard to muster up the energy to do anything other than be with my daughter. Forgive me


*
You have done nothing wrong to forgive huni Sammy and the family need you 
i hope that all the mesages that have been posted give sammy some comfort in knowing we are all thinking & praying for her and you all, 
Sammy is a sun beam and bought laughter to a lot of us, 
You be with her she needs you, it must be very difficult for you to come on here now and post to let us know how she is doing,
Bless you Diane Sammy and the family you give her all our LOVE and lots of ((((HUGS))))) *


----------



## ColliePower

Im so sorry to hear and although I dont know what has happened or know your daughter, I wish you and Sammy ALL the best and ALL the love in the world xxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. What a beautiful thing to do, i am so touched by your caring message's and little photo's with Samantha's name on it. I have signed in to read Samantha all of these message's to her. There as been little improvement since my last message. Samantha is still quite unresponsive,however if we hold her hand and talk to her she squeeze's our hand's. Please forgive us for not letting you know sooner how Samantha is. It's so hard to muster up the energy to do anything other than be with my daughter. Forgive me


after reading all these messages diane, it is quite obvious that sammy takes after you, how totally unselfish of you to take the time to even come on here with things as they are, i think you yourself deserve a medal and you must be a very special lady just like sammy i really hope things improve for you all and then you can all read the messages again with a big smile x take care


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

*Gosh i can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling....just reading these posts would melt the coldest heart and reduce anyone to tears, they certainly have me :crying:. It's a testament to how loved and admired Sammy is to everyone here.*

*Please don't apologise......Sammy is your priority and we all understand that...just know that our thoughts and prayers are with you all xxx*


----------



## Guest

sammy you may be far away
but bordie thinks of you everyday


----------



## Guest

I cannot imagine as a parent what you are going through, please keep squeezing sammy hands for us all, and tell her we are all thinking of her and sending all our love. xxx


----------



## ColliePower

I just wanted to send you all my 










and love to


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update Diane, just sorry it wasn't more positive news. 

I really can't tell you how grateful we are to you for updating us but really don't feel you must. We are happy to keep posting for Sammy happy in the knowledge that our messages are being received by you all.

Just tell Sammy

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG!!!! She will know who that's from 

Love to you all xx


----------



## suzy93074

Thank you for the update it is encouraging to hear Sammy is squeezing your hand.....my thoughts and prayers are with you all at this most difficult time xx


----------



## Guest

Hello and thank you Rain. We're taking turn's again at reading all of this section to Samantha. It's Bethany's turn next.


----------



## Agility Springer

Well seen as Sammy is hearing everything thats being written for her, tell her the seaweed tea is on me, its her round next  xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello and thank you Rain. We're taking turn's again at reading all of this section to Samantha. It's Bethany's turn next.


She loved it on here so i am hoping it's making her heart smile xx

OK Sammy....

I took the kids to the park today after school, sun shining, birds singing, idyllic. Was lying on the grass watching my 2 playing on a swing together, peace, harmony and all was great with the world, there i was marvelling at the wonder of the simple things in life and Sophie needs a wee. Well being an Earth Child we head for a bush and it must have been rather urgent because as i lifted her legs up she let burst the biggest wee you can imagine (full bottle of fruit shoot in the cafe) ALL OVER MY FEET!!!!!!!!!!

So there i am Yummy Mummy with wee all over my feet trying to pretend it hadn't happened squelching back to the car with a 7 month old Cocker Spaniel who is suddenly OBSESSED with my feet.

Really Ped on the moment :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vixie

thank you so much for updating us, dont ever feel guilty if you can't do it, you have so much on your plate and we all know your wonderful Sammy comes first and we know it must be so difficult to leave her side at this time, we are all here thinking of you all and praying for Sammy xxx


----------



## DKDREAM

Vixie said:


> thank you so much for updating us, dont ever feel guilty if you can't do it, you have so much on your plate and we all know your wonderful Sammy comes first and we know it must be so difficult to leave her side at this time, we are all here thinking of you all and praying for Sammy xxx


i second this. x


----------



## bexy1989

thank you so much for the update  

i am so grateful for the update...i even tried to get on here on my mobile at work to see if there was an update. 

i'm glad to hear there has been some improvement if only a little. You have nothing to be forgiven for, you are worried about your daughter, and have so much on your plate, don't worry about us 

Give her hand a squeeze from me and love and hugs to you and all your family, be strong for her 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

kath123 said:


> I cannot imagine as a parent what you are going through, please keep squeezing sammy hands for us all, and tell her we are all thinking of her and sending all our love. xxx


I second that....xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

'Friends Walk In When The Rest Of The World Walk Out' Thats our Sammy down to a T


----------



## Jazzy

So sorry to hear that things aren't as good as hoped but it's good news that Sammy is squeezing your hand and I hope and pray that she gets a bit better every day.


----------



## Guest

Hello. I am sure Samantha would have laughed at the site of your poor wet feet. We are taking it in turn's to sit with the laptop and read it all to her, we don't mind in the slightest updating you. We keep you informed because we want too. You mattered to our daughter and you now matter to us. After all the wonderfull message's you have sent how could we not involve you. Thank you


----------



## Rach

Sending love and strength to you all xx


----------



## vizzy24

Hi I have not been on here for a while and I am so sorry to hear that sammy is not doing to well at the moment. She really is a valued member on here and she has given some great advice and spread a lot of cheer Thankyou for letting all of us know how she is and reading her all our messages. You are in all our thoughts Sammy and family.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am sure Samantha would have laughed at the site of your poor wet feet. We are taking it in turn's to sit with the laptop and read it all to her, we don't mind in the slightest updating you. We keep you informed because we want too. You mattered to our daughter and you now matter to us. After all the wonderfull message's you have sent how could we not involve you. Thank you


Yes she definately would have.

Sammy the naughty one 

Play this for Sammy (she hated my taste in music )

YouTube - You've Got A Friend---carole King,Celine,Gloria,Shania


----------



## CharleyRogan

Awwww, I'm sorry to hear that Sammy has taken a turn for the worst. I don't really know her but I have seen her about on the site, and she seems a lovely girl. I really hope she gets better and it must be hell for you to see what she is going through. Best wishes to you and Sammy.

Char
xxx


----------



## hobo99

Sending Love to Sammy and her lovely family . suz xx


----------



## Luvdogs

Thank you for the updates, i am sorry to hear there is little change in Sammy.
Big hugs to you and Sammy.....my thoughts are with you.


----------



## PoisonGirl

I am so sorry there is little change. Big hugs to Sammy and all of her family.
xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy's condition, give her a big hug from me. 

As for the people sending the abusive messages, I'll punch their teeth to the back of their throats!


----------



## Guest

Rainy thats a lovely choice o song, and i agree with you


sammy the naughty one would have been giggling at the wet feet  :lol:

Diane thanks again for taking the time to keep us all informed, it means alot to me and to everyone here, you are an amazing lady with an amazing family and a superstar of a daughter.


xxxxx


----------



## Vixie

billyboysmammy said:


> Rainy thats a lovely choice o song, and i agree with you
> 
> sammy the naughty one would have been giggling at the wet feet  :lol:
> 
> Diane thanks again for taking the time to keep us all informed, it means alot to me and to everyone here, you are an amazing lady with an amazing family and a superstar of a daughter.
> 
> xxxxx


I completely agree  xxxxx


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. What a beautiful thing to do, i am so touched by your caring message's and little photo's with Samantha's name on it. I have signed in to read Samantha all of these message's to her. There as been little improvement since my last message. Samantha is still quite unresponsive,however if we hold her hand and talk to her she squeeze's our hand's. Please forgive us for not letting you know sooner how Samantha is. It's so hard to muster up the energy to do anything other than be with my daughter. Forgive me


Bless you Diane, stay near her and keep holding her hand for us too. Wherever she is for the moment, she's not alone for all our thoughts go there to her to join with yours.
Keep holding on Honey.
Sending strength and love, Sh xx


----------



## candysmum

My heart goes out to you adn your family and my best wishes go out to sammy. 

I haven't been around for a while and i have just sat adnread this whole thread. The poems are beautiful, i hope sammy improves soon 

Trish
xx


----------



## Tigerneko

So sorry to hear there's been no change  but knowing Sammy, i'm sure she'll bounce back soon! She's got the whole forum behind her, as have you.. if ever you need to talk every single one of us are here for you all  xx


----------



## Guest

So sorry to hear Sammy's not doing too well  sending her big hugs and a speedy recovery  xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi Diane - i wanted to send you my thoughts and love. Its a strange time but i know Sammy knows everyone is here by her side. Thank you so much for conveying our thoughts to her and giving her laughs even now. She was loved by most of us here as you know and she will continue to be in our thoughts.
Tanja x x x x


----------



## sequeena

I'm so sorry to hear there has been no change, but her squeezing your hand is definitely good news! Get well soon sammy, christine is buying the drinks and I know you won't want to miss that!!


----------



## Guest

Hello. I wanted you all to know that my brave , lovely, gentle , wonderfull daughter has opened her eye's. The nurse's are on their way over now. She is drifting in and out of sleep but she has opened her eye's. Thank you for being with me over this unbearable time.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that my brave , lovely, gentle , wonderfull daughter has opened her eye's. The nurse's are on their way over now. She is drifting in and out of sleep but she has opened her eye's. Thank you for being with me over this unbearable time.


Good news!


----------



## sequeena

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that my brave , lovely, gentle , wonderfull daughter has opened her eye's. The nurse's are on their way over now. She is drifting in and out of sleep but she has opened her eye's. Thank you for being with me over this unbearable time.


This is wonderful news!
Christine, get sammy a drink!


----------



## Guest

Sammy Sleepyhead!
Erro there! 
love
Sweet Sue
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that my brave , lovely, gentle , wonderfull daughter has opened her eye's. The nurse's are on their way over now. She is drifting in and out of sleep but she has opened her eye's. Thank you for being with me over this unbearable time.


Thanks for letting me know, im sure the others will be just as pleased for you as i am.!
Lots of love sent your way and to our brave sammy xx


----------



## Sampuppy

I am sooo pleased to hear that she has opened her eye's!! I have been checking this thread all day for news. My love and thoughts are with you all xx


----------



## noushka05

oh thank god, im so so happy & relieved to hear this wonderful news, thankyou so much for letting us know.xxx


----------



## vickie1985

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that my brave , lovely, gentle , wonderfull daughter has opened her eye's. The nurse's are on their way over now. She is drifting in and out of sleep but she has opened her eye's. Thank you for being with me over this unbearable time.


Thats fantastic news!!

this drinking sweet cider for Sammy is working, if this is helping i may have to be drunk for a few days for Sammys sake lol xx

really pleased 

big hugs


----------



## 3 red dogs

We are all here Diane, hanging on every post!!! 

Gooooooooo Sammy-love-bug!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that my brave , lovely, gentle , wonderfull daughter has opened her eye's. The nurse's are on their way over now. She is drifting in and out of sleep but she has opened her eye's. Thank you for being with me over this unbearable time.


Wow what excellent news, tears are pricking my eyes, thank you so much for this update Diane, it has made my day xxxxhugsxxx :laugh:


----------



## vickie1985

crazycrest said:


> Wow what excellent news, tears are pricking my eyes, thank you so much for this update Diane, it has made my day xxxxhugsxxx :laugh:


Ive just shed a tear and done a huge smile too  so heart warming!


----------



## Georges Mum

oh wow - that is incredible news! I am soo happy for you abd sammy!! give her a big kiss from me!!! x x x x


----------



## Guest

See you in the bar later Sammy!
Christines been keeping you're chair warm!
lol
DT
xx


----------



## Guest

Hello. I am going to go now. I will be back and let you all know how she is. Thank you for holding Samantha's heart and my hand through all of this.


----------



## tashi

and I have just promised not to cry anymore this evening - Sammy you have made me break my promise 

Keep with us Cariad xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko

awww progress! yay! Well done Sammy, keep it up


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that my brave , lovely, gentle , wonderfull daughter has opened her eye's. The nurse's are on their way over now. She is drifting in and out of sleep but she has opened her eye's. Thank you for being with me over this unbearable time.


Brilliant news....xxxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am going to go now. I will be back and let you all know how she is. Thank you for holding Samantha's heart and my hand through all of this.


No thanks necessary Daine ! It is our pleasure !! ALL of us!
Sweet Sue


----------



## ninja

that is great news ,
this thread should come with a warning to bring tissues everytime you visit it , xx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

*That's fabulous news!!!     *

*Keep fighting Sammy..... you know how popular your herbal tea is *

*Lots of lurvvvve*
*Angel & Dylan xxx*


----------



## noushka05

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am going to go now. I will be back and let you all know how she is. Thank you for holding Samantha's heart and my hand through all of this.


we're all here for you Diane xxx


----------



## Guest

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SAMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!!

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUG!!!!!


Reckon it was that song i told you she hates my taste in music 

Much Love to you and the family Diane x


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that my brave , lovely, gentle , wonderfull daughter has opened her eye's. The nurse's are on their way over now. She is drifting in and out of sleep but she has opened her eye's. Thank you for being with me over this unbearable time.


I don't have the words.....so so pleased 

and I've run out of tissues......

Biggest, biggest hugs.....

Sh xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074

Fantastic news! give our love to Sammy xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Maybe we both prayed soo hard for our girl's it helped them. i soo happy i'm even going to have the seaweed tonight and will keep praying


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I wanted you all to know that my brave , lovely, gentle , wonderfull daughter has opened her eye's. The nurse's are on their way over now. She is drifting in and out of sleep but she has opened her eye's. Thank you for being with me over this unbearable time.


oh thats such fantastic news I'm so pleased she has opened her eyes, thank you so much for letting us know, we are always here for you, any time you need us day or night there is always someone here xxxx


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am going to go now. I will be back and let you all know how she is. Thank you for holding Samantha's heart and my hand through all of this.


Talk to you soon Diane, give her my love and to you all xxx


----------



## Luvdogs

Excellent news


----------



## dobermummy

i have been watching this tread waiting for some good news...

thinking about you all and sending you loads of love and hugs


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Billyboysmam is out tonight but i have texted her the good news and she send love and hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Thank you so much for telling us.

That is excellant news...it made my eyes water! its really made my day.

Keep fighting Sammy we're all here waiting for you 

Give her all my love and hugs 

xxxxx


----------



## LostGirl

thats brilliant news.xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Sammy the bar got a new name it's after you you can have seaweed when ever you want now


----------



## Agility Springer

Ohwow, what fantastic Amazing news, all this support must be helping  Diane, you have worked so hard, this must be a huge relief, please send her all our love, xxx


----------



## PoisonGirl

Oh that's great news! Keep getting stronger Sammy we are all waiting for the updates  Can't wait to have you on the forum making us laugh again.

XxXxX


----------



## Guest

I missed the great news, I have just spent an hour sorting out a picture.
I was determined that I would have one to show support and affection for Sammy.
I think it's going to be big  but it matches Sammys fighting spirit and the size of her heart 
For you Sammy xxxx


----------



## Lumpy

I keep checking this thread whenever I log onto PF.

So glad about the good news.

Sending huge gentle hugs and love from Lumpland xxx


----------



## sequeena

rona said:


> I missed the great news, I have just spent an hour sorting out a picture.
> I was determined that I would have one to show support and affection for Sammy.
> I think it's going to be big  but it matches Sammys fighting spirit and the size of her heart
> For you Sammy xxxx


It looks wonderful Rona x


----------



## Lily's Mum

I have just got home and all day I have not been able to stop thinking of you Sammy.

I am so looking forward to talking to you soon.

Take care

Penny.xxx


----------



## archiebaby

what wonderful news!!!


----------



## MADCAT

Thats great news, big hugs to you all, am thinking of you xxx


----------



## Freyja

Such wonderfull news 


Thankyou for letting us know


----------



## Guest

Am up to bed soon Sammy budge up and don't hog the duvet xx


----------



## kittykat

Thats great news!!! 

I don't know Sammy unfortunately but she has been on my mind all day today, thank you for the update! xx


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hello Diane and Mac,

I just cme back to see if anything had changed, and got the news in the newly christened "Sammy's Bar".

I am overjoyed for you and for Samantha.

May she continue to be as strong and determined as she has been for so long.

Samantha clearly has wonderful parents and family, and you have a daughter who shows the rest of us what being positive and yet, so selfless can teach us all.

I hope she gets strong and well and manages to read these messages for herself. With much sincerity and big hugs,

Keeley. xx


----------



## hobo99

My heart goes out to you all, Diane thankyou so much for the updates.
(((Hugs))) and love to Sammy and family. suz x x


----------



## clueless

Keep fighting Sammy We are all waiting on your return to the Mad Forum


----------



## vizzy24

Great news stay strong Sammy!


----------



## canuckjill

Fantastic news thank you so much for sharing. Even those of us that haven't spoken or typed to Sammy are praying for her and look forward to the day she comes back on here...Thinking of you all ...Jill


----------



## Guest

Hello. Just to let you very special people know that Samantha is much the same. She has opened her eye's but she is very drowsy. Samantha's children are over the moon that she 'woke up' . I wanted you to know about the many laugh's Samantha has told us about during the time she has been a member. The story about Rain's crop circle's had us laughing for day's, the story about her Agent Noushka , the many 'bar' stories we loved , the poem she wrote for her dear friend Sweet Sue , the story about Kerry-the-blimmin-angel . I could go on all night long. Thank you for taking our daughter and providing her with endless amount's of fun, thank you for letting her share her secret's and fear's. Thank you for allowing me to come on the forum with my very first message and rant and rave. Thank you for the 200 message's telling me of your love for my lass. Than you from all of us. Diane , Mac, Ella and Josh.


----------



## crazycrest

Aww how lovely........
You are a very special family xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Just to let you very special people know that Samantha is much the same. She has opened her eye's but she is very drowsy. Samantha's children are over the moon that she 'woke up' . I wanted you to know about the many laugh's Samantha has told us about during the time she has been a member. The story about Rain's crop circle's had us laughing for day's, the story about her Agent Noushka , the many 'bar' stories we loved , the poem she wrote for her dear friend Sweet Sue , the story about Kerry-the-blimmin-angel . I could go on all night long. Thank you for taking our daughter and providing her with endless amount's of fun, thank you for letting her share her secret's and fear's. Thank you for allowing me to come on the forum with my very first message and rant and rave. Thank you for the 200 message's telling me of your love for my lass. Than you from all of us. Diane , Mac, Ella and Josh.


Thank you for letting us, i can honestly say its our pleasure!!  heres hoping sammy will be reading the messages herself soon  xxx


----------



## bexy1989

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Just to let you very special people know that Samantha is much the same. She has opened her eye's but she is very drowsy. Samantha's children are over the moon that she 'woke up' . I wanted you to know about the many laugh's Samantha has told us about during the time she has been a member. The story about Rain's crop circle's had us laughing for day's, the story about her Agent Noushka , the many 'bar' stories we loved , the poem she wrote for her dear friend Sweet Sue , the story about Kerry-the-blimmin-angel . I could go on all night long. Thank you for taking our daughter and providing her with endless amount's of fun, thank you for letting her share her secret's and fear's. Thank you for allowing me to come on the forum with my very first message and rant and rave. Thank you for the 200 message's telling me of your love for my lass. Than you from all of us. Diane , Mac, Ella and Josh.


No...Thank You for keeping us updated on her...You didn't have to come on here and tell us how she is. You have coped so well, an it is very much appreciated 

Love and hugs to all of you

Bexy

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Just to let you very special people know that Samantha is much the same. She has opened her eye's but she is very drowsy. Samantha's children are over the moon that she 'woke up' . I wanted you to know about the many laugh's Samantha has told us about during the time she has been a member. The story about Rain's crop circle's had us laughing for day's, the story about her Agent Noushka , the many 'bar' stories we loved , the poem she wrote for her dear friend Sweet Sue , the story about Kerry-the-blimmin-angel . I could go on all night long. Thank you for taking our daughter and providing her with endless amount's of fun, thank you for letting her share her secret's and fear's. Thank you for allowing me to come on the forum with my very first message and rant and rave. Thank you for the 200 message's telling me of your love for my lass. Than you from all of us. Diane , Mac, Ella and Josh.


Hello Diane.!
We have so many stories of sammy to i can honestly say no one has ever made me laugh the way she does..
Its much my pleasure to have a giggle with your special girl..Even if we did get into trouble one night but we had a great time 
Even when she texts me she make me laugh.
No need to thank any of us you come on here as much as you want and rant and rave we will all listen
You take care for now and send sammy the most love 
kerry-the-blimmin-angel xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Just to let you very special people know that Samantha is much the same. She has opened her eye's but she is very drowsy. Samantha's children are over the moon that she 'woke up' . I wanted you to know about the many laugh's Samantha has told us about during the time she has been a member. The story about Rain's crop circle's had us laughing for day's, the story about her Agent Noushka , the many 'bar' stories we loved , the poem she wrote for her dear friend Sweet Sue , the story about Kerry-the-blimmin-angel . I could go on all night long. Thank you for taking our daughter and providing her with endless amount's of fun, thank you for letting her share her secret's and fear's. Thank you for allowing me to come on the forum with my very first message and rant and rave. Thank you for the 200 message's telling me of your love for my lass. Than you from all of us. Diane , Mac, Ella and Josh.


you don't need to thank us we all love sammy i think she touched all of us in some way. As one mum to another, I have great respect for you i would have named and shamed but like you lovely girl your a true lady. god bless you.


----------



## Lily's Mum

thank you Diane so much for updating us on your beautiful daughter. All my positive vibes are winging their way to Sammy - get well soon Sammy.xxxx


----------



## charlie9009

That is fantastic news, I'm glad Sammy is making progress. 

Thank you for taking the time to keep us all updated.


----------



## Danni21

I never had the pleasure to speak to Sammy as i don't tend to post alot but have been reading the threads, so glad that she's making some improvement  From what iv read about her, she seems a lovely, sweet, genuine lady and i really hope she gets better soon  xxxx


----------



## noushka05

Diane i am so priviliged that Sammy is my Friend & to think that she has spoken of me in the real world well it just touches my heart.All my Love to Dear Sammy & to you all, i'm thinking of you all the time xxx


----------



## ad_1980

this whole thread has reduced me to tears.

I never spoke to Sammy and i wish i had, and i am praying she is doing better

Passing all my love and my wishes to you diane, sammy and the rest of your family


----------



## Agility Springer

It takes someone very special to touch the hearts of many, it takes someone very special to show immense courage, strength and determination, it takes someone special to inspire, to love, to smile to laugh, it takes someone special to live like to its fullest, never looking back and always living for the day, Sammy sunbeam, you are special.


----------



## noushka05

Agility Springer said:


> It takes someone very special to touch the hearts of many, it takes someone very special to show immense courage, strength and determination, it takes someone special to inspire, to love, to smile to laugh, it takes someone special to live like to its fullest, never looking back and always living for the day, Sammy sunbeam, you are special.
> 
> YouTube - You are my sunshine


that is Beautiful AS & so true xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Just to let you very special people know that Samantha is much the same. She has opened her eye's but she is very drowsy. Samantha's children are over the moon that she 'woke up' . I wanted you to know about the many laugh's Samantha has told us about during the time she has been a member. The story about Rain's crop circle's had us laughing for day's, the story about her Agent Noushka , the many 'bar' stories we loved , the poem she wrote for her dear friend Sweet Sue , the story about Kerry-the-blimmin-angel . I could go on all night long. Thank you for taking our daughter and providing her with endless amount's of fun, thank you for letting her share her secret's and fear's. Thank you for allowing me to come on the forum with my very first message and rant and rave. Thank you for the 200 message's telling me of your love for my lass. Than you from all of us. Diane , Mac, Ella and Josh.


Much Love Diane. Big Hugs to Ella and Josh.

You rant away any time you want, there will ALWAYS be someone here for you xx

I can't count how many times Sammy has made me laugh or smile (or cry) on here so we are all just returning the favour .

Can't believe you laughed at my crop circle thread, it was meant to be a serious discussion :laugh:

I know how much Sammy loved being on here with her friends and she never wasted a minute.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Much Love Diane. Big Hugs to Ella and Josh.
> 
> You rant away any time you want, there will ALWAYS be someone here for you xx
> 
> I can't count how many times Sammy has made me laugh or smile (or cry) on here so we are all just returning the favour .
> 
> Can't believe you laughed at my crop circle thread, it was meant to be a serious discussion :laugh:
> 
> I know how much Sammy loved being on here with her friends and she never wasted a minute.
> 
> xxxxxxx


lol @ rainy with the crop circle :lol:

Rainy hun youve summed everything up beautitifully.

Diane rant away whenever you want, day or night there will be osmeone here :thumbsup:

hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Just to let you very special people know that Samantha is much the same. She has opened her eye's but she is very drowsy. Samantha's children are over the moon that she 'woke up' . I wanted you to know about the many laugh's Samantha has told us about during the time she has been a member. The story about Rain's crop circle's had us laughing for day's, the story about her Agent Noushka , the many 'bar' stories we loved , the poem she wrote for her dear friend Sweet Sue , the story about Kerry-the-blimmin-angel . I could go on all night long. Thank you for taking our daughter and providing her with endless amount's of fun, thank you for letting her share her secret's and fear's. Thank you for allowing me to come on the forum with my very first message and rant and rave. Thank you for the 200 message's telling me of your love for my lass. Than you from all of us. Diane , Mac, Ella and Josh.


No thanks are needed Diane, none at all.

Love and hugs, Sh xx


----------



## Guest

I'm new to the forum and didnt know Sammy to speak to but have seen her replies to posts etc and she seems a really nice girl and going by the messages on here she was very special to a lot of people. I am so sorry to hear that she is not well and I hope she recovers very soon.

HUGS xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* I hope Sammy had a comfortable night she is in my prayers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Theres a few candles burning for Sammy with all our love and best wishes,
please light a candle and send healing thoughts to her and her family,

the link can be found in Gen it is a sticky  x*


----------



## Ladywiccana

*A Rainbow is a Sign of Hope!

A Glimmer of hope, is what we see
way up in the sky, When we see a
rainbow, We think of you, 
"Our friend Sammy!", 
you are such a colourful
and happy girl!

You took us all by surprise, In the nicest way, 
when we first met you! But as our friendship
grew and grew, we knew you were very
special. You have the talent to make
people feel at ease around you!

You are my shining rainbow and the
biggest star! Im so glad that, you
decided to make me, one of your
friends, Stay Strong my lovely 
Sammy! The world loves you so very
muchxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Copyright KYA (c) 06/2009*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *A Rainbow is a Sign of Hope!
> 
> A Glimmer of hope, is what we see
> way up in the sky, When we see a
> rainbow, We think of you,
> "Our friend Sammy!",
> you are such a colourful
> and happy girl!
> 
> You took us all by surprise, In the nicest way,
> when we first met you! But as our friendship
> grew and grew, we knew you were very
> special. You have the talent to make
> people feel at ease around you!
> 
> You are my shining rainbow and the
> biggest star! Im so glad that, you
> decided to make me, one of your
> friends, Stay Strong my lovely
> Sammy! The world loves you so very
> muchxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Copyright KYA (c) 06/2009*


lovely poem wiccy xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Yes Wiccy - beautifully said
regards
DT


----------



## Ladywiccana

rainy said:


> lovely poem wiccy xxxxxxx





DoubleTrouble said:


> Yes Wiccy - beautifully said
> regards
> DT


*Thank you both, it was so easy to write as it came from
the heart!*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Thank you both, it was so easy to write as it came from
> the heart!*


It Shows x


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *A Rainbow is a Sign of Hope!
> 
> A Glimmer of hope, is what we see
> way up in the sky, When we see a
> rainbow, We think of you,
> "Our friend Sammy!",
> you are such a colourful
> and happy girl!
> 
> You took us all by surprise, In the nicest way,
> when we first met you! But as our friendship
> grew and grew, we knew you were very
> special. You have the talent to make
> people feel at ease around you!
> 
> You are my shining rainbow and the
> biggest star! Im so glad that, you
> decided to make me, one of your
> friends, Stay Strong my lovely
> Sammy! The world loves you so very
> muchxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Copyright KYA (c) 06/2009*


wiccy thats beautiful!

made me cry!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noushka05

it made me cry too, it is Beautiful xxx


----------



## Guest

Wiccy thats beautiful sammy will love it when her mum gets the chance to read it to her  

xx


----------



## crofty

Thinking of your family, im glad sammy has woken up, big hugs xx


----------



## Ladywiccana

billyboysmammy said:


> wiccy thats beautiful!
> 
> made me cry!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





noushka05 said:


> it made me cry too, it is Beautiful xxx





DevilDogz said:


> Wiccy thats beautiful sammy will love it when her mum gets the chance to read it to her
> 
> xx


*Thank you All for your kind comments! I hope Sammy does love it as it was written especially for her this morning!*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Thank you All for your kind comments! I hope Sammy does love it as it was written especially for her this morning!*


I dont think there is any doubt about that! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  

She will love it x


----------



## Guest

Do you lot know what, i was just reading through Sammys posts because i know there was a song she loves that she posted on Idle chat on one of our kareoke nights (can't find it though but i will).

Anyone who sais they didn't know Sammy should take a trundle through. 

Just made myself cry (stupid woman i am) but her love and warmth and strength and humour just shines from every post.

Group Huuuuuuuuuuuug xx

Don't know about anyone else but i could sure do with one.

Missing you on here Sammy


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Do you lot know what, i was just reading through Sammys posts because i know there was a song she loves that she posted on Idle chat on one of our kareoke nights (can't find it though but i will).
> 
> Anyone who sais they didn't know Sammy should take a trundle through.
> 
> Just made myself cry (stupid woman i am) but her love and warmth and strength and humour just shines from every post.
> 
> Group Huuuuuuuuuuuug xx
> 
> Don't know about anyone else but i could sure do with one.
> 
> Missing you on here Sammy


great minds think alike rainy ive been reading her posts today too!


----------



## KarenHSmith

Haven't been on here recently, and only just came across this thread. I am sorry too hear this about Sammy - sending many hugs and kind vibes to her and her family. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Sammy Sunshine

Just been re-reading your mini's thread 

Thankyou sweetie for having me in tears of laughter all over again! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Sammy Sunshine
> 
> Just been re-reading your mini's thread
> 
> Thankyou sweetie for having me in tears of laughter all over again!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Maybe i do have the sixth sense after all i was doing the same thing 10minutes ago 
Soo funny blinking FOO FOOS no gloves pmsl


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hello,

It's Tuesday, and I'm just checking in to say Hi Sammy.

I hope you are comfortable and will be returning all these messages soon!

Stay strong, and come back when you can,

Love, Keeley. xx


----------



## sequeena

Hiya Sammy I hope you're feeling better now!!


----------



## Guest

Hello.There has been no change in Samantha's condition. This morning she had visit's from collegue's she used to work with. Samantha would have hated it, she hated to be treated any different, she hated to have pitying eye's looking at her , she hated it that cancer was a taboo subject . What i did'nt know about my daughter is that she hated the seaweed and thistle tea diet i had put her on because i had been told it was a cure. I did'nt know she hated being told to ' Fight it '. I did'nt know she felt that she had to protect us from how she felt about her illness. I have sat with my daughter most of the night , i have read ,Enid Blyton's The Wishing Chair ,to her, i have willed my daughter to sit up in bed and shout -Hi Mum I'm Awake -I don't want to be strong today, i don't want to support my family. I want to hold the little girl i gave birth to ,29 years ago, and make her better. Was'nt it easy how when she was a little girl and she had fallen and would running to me crying and i could fix her with one single kiss. Why can't i now!


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.There are been no change in Samantha's condition. This morning she had visit's from collegue's she used to work with. Samantha would have hated it, she hated to be treated any different, she hated to have pitying eye's looking looking at her , she hated it that cancer was a taboo subject . What i did'nt know about my daughter is that she hated the seaweed and thistle tea diet i had put her on because i had been told it was a cure. I did'nt know she hated being told to ' Fight it '. I did'nt know she felt that she had to protect us from how she felt about her illness. I have sat with my daughter most of the night , i have read ,Enid Blyton's The Wishing Chair ,to her, i have willed my daughter to sit up in bed and shout -Hi Mum I'm Awake -I don't want to be strong today, i don't want to support my family. I want to hold the little girl i gave birth to ,29 years ago, and make her better. Was'nt it easy how when she was a little girl and she had fallen and would running to me crying and i could fix her with one single kiss. Why can't i now!


Oh Diane, I'm so glad that you felt you could say all that here. So sad that you have to say it, but so glad you feel you can.
I wish with all my heart that you could too.

Sending love and strength, as always,

Big hugs.

Sh xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Diane as one Mum to another i send you all the stregth and love i have.

She loves you so much.

Take your baby in your arms throw the world out and wail your heart out if that's what you want to do. I know i would xx

Life is so unfair


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.There are been no change in Samantha's condition. This morning she had visit's from collegue's she used to work with. Samantha would have hated it, she hated to be treated any different, she hated to have pitying eye's looking looking at her , she hated it that cancer was a taboo subject . What i did'nt know about my daughter is that she hated the seaweed and thistle tea diet i had put her on because i had been told it was a cure. I did'nt know she hated being told to ' Fight it '. I did'nt know she felt that she had to protect us from how she felt about her illness. I have sat with my daughter most of the night , i have read ,Enid Blyton's The Wishing Chair ,to her, i have willed my daughter to sit up in bed and shout -Hi Mum I'm Awake -I don't want to be strong today, i don't want to support my family. I want to hold the little girl i gave birth to ,29 years ago, and make her better. Was'nt it easy how when she was a little girl and she had fallen and would running to me crying and i could fix her with one single kiss. Why can't i now!


I do not think there is one single person here Diane that would give
everything to be able to kiss away Sammys Hurt!

Please give my Special Girl a great big hug!
regards
Sweet Sue
xxx


----------



## Trevs_mum

I've been following this tread, but didn't really know what to add, as I didn't know Sammy very well.
But I just wanted to pop a note on to say, she has been in my thoughts since I read your 1st post, and I'm praying that she gets better!
hugs from me and mine xxx


----------



## noushka05

Oh Diane my heart is just breaking for you xxx 

you mean everything to Sammy, she is so proud of her wonderful family, please take care. xxx


----------



## Guest

My heart goes out to you it really does.
She tell us all how proud she is of her family.
Big hugs to our sammy 
Thinking of you kerry xx


----------



## Agility Springer

My thoughts are with you all, we are all here whenever you feel like you want to talk, your doing an amazing job, you sound like such an amazing family, she always spoke of how proud she is of you, and how much she loves you all xxx


----------



## MADCAT

Diane my heart goes out to you and your family. You are in my thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld

I have this little angel. For me she left her wings.
She has no idea how much happiness she truly brings.
She brightens up my days with her smiles and her laughs.
She helps me to remember all the blessings that I have.

Her face, it is so perfect, she's sweet and soft and pure.
Sometimes she can be willful and sometimes she is demure.
She tries her very hardest to please and do what's right.
She gives the greatest hugs from morning until night.

Every person that has known her sees this light within her soul
I know that in this whole great world, she has a special role.
She's helpful and considerate to everyone she knows
This light in her shines brighter as my angel grows.

When she sees someone is sad, it opens up her heart.
She wants to do all that she can; she wants to do her part.
She'll squeeze away the sorrow and make me forget about my pain.
She shows me where the sun is when we're hiding from the rain.

I know that God must love me, He showed me with His Grace
I knew just how completely when I saw my angel's face.
And in that very moment when she came into my world,
I knew that she was so much more than just my baby girl.

She would be my sunshine, with a sweetness that won't end.
And as she grows up every day she would be my closest friend.
She would be the reason I would always try my best.
For my little angel baby girl would be my greatest test.

When God entrusts to you an angel, who has left her wings for you.
Encircle her with love with everything you do.
Let her know God made her, and that He trusts you with her care.
Be sure to make time for special moments with her to share.

And when at night she finally says her prayers and goes to sleep
I Thank Him for my angel, and ask for him to always keep
A watchful eye and hand to protect her from this world.
Protect my little angel; protect my baby girl.


----------



## hobo99

Hi Diane,I hope you are holding up, i am sure you must have an inner strength .I cant imagine what you must be feeling , and when i look at my 2 grown up daughters ,the though of having to cope with them being very ill just fills me with dread, how would i do it.
I think you are an amazing family, and if in any way talking to us on here helps i am so very pleased, as i know there is so little any of us can do to help but be here for you and send our love as we all think Sammy is a Super Star .

Loving thoughts suz x x


----------



## Dingle

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.There has been no change in Samantha's condition. This morning she had visit's from collegue's she used to work with. Samantha would have hated it, she hated to be treated any different, she hated to have pitying eye's looking at her , she hated it that cancer was a taboo subject . What i did'nt know about my daughter is that she hated the seaweed and thistle tea diet i had put her on because i had been told it was a cure. I did'nt know she hated being told to ' Fight it '. I did'nt know she felt that she had to protect us from how she felt about her illness. I have sat with my daughter most of the night , i have read ,Enid Blyton's The Wishing Chair ,to her, i have willed my daughter to sit up in bed and shout -Hi Mum I'm Awake -I don't want to be strong today, i don't want to support my family. I want to hold the little girl i gave birth to ,29 years ago, and make her better. Was'nt it easy how when she was a little girl and she had fallen and would running to me crying and i could fix her with one single kiss. Why can't i now!


My heart goes out to you & all your family!

God bless you...


----------



## suzy93074

U are in my thoughts and prayersxxx


----------



## JSR

I haven't had the pleasure of 'meeting' Sammy here, but from the posts on this thread she obviously is a much loved and treasured person. All my thoughts and best wishes are with her and your family.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.There has been no change in Samantha's condition. This morning she had visit's from collegue's she used to work with. Samantha would have hated it, she hated to be treated any different, she hated to have pitying eye's looking at her , she hated it that cancer was a taboo subject . What i did'nt know about my daughter is that she hated the seaweed and thistle tea diet i had put her on because i had been told it was a cure. I did'nt know she hated being told to ' Fight it '. I did'nt know she felt that she had to protect us from how she felt about her illness. I have sat with my daughter most of the night , i have read ,Enid Blyton's The Wishing Chair ,to her, i have willed my daughter to sit up in bed and shout -Hi Mum I'm Awake -I don't want to be strong today, i don't want to support my family. I want to hold the little girl i gave birth to ,29 years ago, and make her better. Was'nt it easy how when she was a little girl and she had fallen and would running to me crying and i could fix her with one single kiss. Why can't i now!


Diane, I know Sammy may hate being told to 'fight it', I hated that too and it's not being nice being treated any different but she'll always know that you are by her side along with Mac and those who matter. Actions truly speak louder than words. You are all in my thoughts and prayers and I was deeply saddened to hear that your Sammy's condition had deteriorated, I hope she picks up again.

While she may not have particularly liked the diet she was on she really knows it was coming from your heart, trust me, when I have been extremely poorly during transplants I have hated anything people did 'for my own good' but I always knew it was becaue people cared and loved me.

You are a wonderful family and Sammy is very lucky to have a Mum like you. Sending you all a big Hug, not forgetting Minni and pups too.

Stay stong. much love xxxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Oh Diane...I really feel for you & your family.
There are no words to describe the pain you must be going through
& your beautiful Sammy too, I too wish there was some way of taking
that pain from you all & distributing it among us.
I do know how very proud of you Sammy is & how much love she
feels for you all, she also know's that you're only doing your best
for her, Josh & Ella. Your post reduced me to tears & I just want you to 
know that we are here to listen, whenever you need us.
With heartfelt love to your family & to our wondeful Sammy xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

*Gosh my heart goes out to you *

*I think it's ok to not want to be strong all the time....it's ok to cry..it's ok to scream and shout......i know i would *

*Life can be so cruel sometimes :sad:*

*I don't know Sammy very well but as a family, your strength and courage is an inspiration to us all. Know that you are all in our hearts and minds at all times xxx*


----------



## reddogs

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.There has been no change in Samantha's condition. This morning she had visit's from collegue's she used to work with. Samantha would have hated it, she hated to be treated any different, she hated to have pitying eye's looking at her , she hated it that cancer was a taboo subject . What i did'nt know about my daughter is that she hated the seaweed and thistle tea diet i had put her on because i had been told it was a cure. I did'nt know she hated being told to ' Fight it '. I did'nt know she felt that she had to protect us from how she felt about her illness. I have sat with my daughter most of the night , i have read ,Enid Blyton's The Wishing Chair ,to her, i have willed my daughter to sit up in bed and shout -Hi Mum I'm Awake -I don't want to be strong today, i don't want to support my family. I want to hold the little girl i gave birth to ,29 years ago, and make her better. Was'nt it easy how when she was a little girl and she had fallen and would running to me crying and i could fix her with one single kiss. Why can't i now!


I didn't know Sammy but I want to wish her well and send my hopes and prayers to her.

Diane, you have only done what a mother would do and she has only done what a daughter does - we protect each other from the bits we don't want others to know about.

A big hug to you and your family, a very careful one to Sammy and puppy kisses from the six terrors in the corner of my sitting room, I hope she is able to join in with all the news again soon.


----------



## KarenHSmith

I am glad too hear that, she woke up this morning and saw her collegue friends. I really hope she makes a full recovery, but with her friend and family around her - I am sure she will. I didn't know Sammy, that much but by reading the topics, and posts I can see she is a very much loved person... All I can say is, that my heart goes to her and her family. 

Thinking of you, and hope everything gets better. 

Lots of love. xxxx


----------



## Georges Mum

Diane - you are a super mother - and you are 100% allowed to feel this way. I am sending you and Mac, Ella and Josh all my love. Sammy is surrounded by all of your love in a magical place. YouTube - Eva Cassidy - over the rainbow
Tanja x x x x x x


----------



## mollyismyworld

Georges Mum said:


> Diane - you are a super mother - and you are 100% allowed to feel this way. I am sending you and Mac, Ella and Josh all my love. Sammy is surrounded by all of your love in a magical place. YouTube - Eva Cassidy - over the rainbow
> Tanja x x x x x x


Lovely song GM...I think Samantha will like that. xx


----------



## vizzy24

Oh Diane I am so sorry, I wish I had an answer for you. Take heart that you are a fantastic mother and I am sure she will still apreciate your special kiss.


----------



## Tigerneko

Been thinking about Sammy all day.... I so, so hope there is an improvement very soon. Diane, you can say anything you feel on here, we don't mind at all  get well soon Sammy xx


----------



## Kinski

Diane&Mac said:


> I want to hold the little girl i gave birth to ,29 years ago, and make her better. Was'nt it easy how when she was a little girl and she had fallen and would running to me crying and i could fix her with one single kiss. Why can't i now!


That has me in tears
I'm another one that hasn't met your daughter, she sounds like a lovely caring girl with a wicked sense of humour.
Sending loads of good wishes Sammy's way.

Terri


----------



## Guest

This is were Sammy could release her thoughts, and I hope in some way it has helped her over the last few weeks.
Diane, if putting your thoughts on here helps you then we will be proud and humbled to read them


----------



## Vixie

rona said:


> This is were Sammy could release her thoughts, and I hope in some way it has helped her over the last few weeks.
> Diane, if putting your thoughts on here helps you then we will be proud and humbled to read them


very well said and I think that goes for all of us here as well


----------



## EmzieAngel

I just want to say that since I posted in here a few days ago I have been keeping an eye on this thread, it being the first I look at when I come on here.
There's not a lot I can say as everyone on here has summed up how special Sammy is and what a wonderful person she is. 
My heart goes out to you and your family!
*Big hugs*


----------



## Agility Springer

Hi Sammy, sending you some love, from me and the dog, i went cinema tonight, just got in and about to go bed so i thought i would say nighty night lovie xxx


----------



## Freyja

Morning Sammy.

Its dull and cold here this morning in Staffordshire we need some of your sunbeams.

Hugs for you and you family from us all here and the dogs send gentle licks except big William who say he has a great big sloppy kiss for you.


----------



## Anjelica

I only just joined the forum yesterday, and I came upon this thread....... I do not know who Sammy is, but going by the outpouring of love, affection and care, she must be a wonderful lady. And I do so hope that I will be honoured to "meet" her here sometime in the not too distant future....... 
My thoughts are with Sammy and all her family at this very difficult time....... 
Get well soon Sammy...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Love & Light Sammy hope you had a comfortable night huni xxxxxx*


----------



## Guest

A bucket load of hugs kisses & well wishes being sent your way sammy Sunbeam.
regards
DT


----------



## Guinevere13

I am not very good at this sort of thing but I am thinking of you and your family. Look after yourselves. Fiona x


----------



## Guest

Morning Sammy

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG xx

Off to toddler group in a bit xx

Having a sad day today 

It is my Nans Birthday and she was very special to me. 

Going to do something nice later to remember.

Love youUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Brainy Rainy xx


----------



## KarenHSmith

Big hugs to Sammy today..xxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Morning Sammy  

horrible day here today  need some of you laughter to brighten it up 

Love and hugs coming from me and the family and licks from the dogs and squeaks from the gerbils  


Stay Strong 

Bexy-The-Swearer


----------



## Ladywiccana

rainy said:


> Morning Sammy
> 
> HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG xx
> 
> *Off to toddler group in a bit xx*
> 
> *Ah bless dont forget to let the kids play wiv the toys
> and dont pinch all the crayons lol *


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> rainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sammy
> 
> HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG xx
> 
> *Off to toddler group in a bit xx*
> 
> *Ah bless dont forget to let the kids play wiv the toys
> and dont pinch all the crayons lol *
> 
> 
> 
> It's the playdough i like, great for stress :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Sammy! You are in my thoughts night and day, hope you had a comfortable night my sweet angel!*


----------



## Ladywiccana

rainy said:


> ladywiccana said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the playdough i like, great for stress :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> *PMSL I knew it, i got your fingerprints out of it
> lol :thumbsup:*
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> rainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PMSL I knew it, i got your fingerprints out of it
> lol :thumbsup:*
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> Does that mean you are going to become a master criminal and blame me
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Hey sammy
Just wanted to let you know 
The pups of ours that you asked if you could share with me has opened both her eyes to day  
Shes beautiful we have decided we are not going to call her lyric no more so we need to think of a new one  I will let you know when we have 
Thinking of you sammy
kerry-the-blimmin-angel


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hello Sammy,

just logged in today and am checking in with you.

I hope you had sweet dreams through the night and are comfortable.

Stay strong, am sending my love to Minni and her babies.

And a big hug for you.

Love, Keeley. xx


----------



## Guest

Hello. I am back to reading all of these message's to my daughter. It is sunny here today.I have rubbed Samantha's feet with lavender oil. I was told lavender will help her rest. I gave her a hand rub this morning with apricot oil i was told this will de-stress her. I am searching the internet for any oil's that will help.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am back to reading all of these message's to my daughter. It is sunny here today.I have rubbed Samantha's feet with lavender oil. I was told lavender will help her rest. I gave her a hand rub this morning with apricot oil i was told this will de-stress her. I am searching the internet for any oil's that will help.


Hello Diane, Thats a lovely thing to do
I dont know much about these sort of creams but im sure someone on here maybe able to offer you some advice 
kerry xx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am back to reading all of these message's to my daughter. It is sunny here today.I have rubbed Samantha's feet with lavender oil. I was told lavender will help her rest. I gave her a hand rub this morning with apricot oil i was told this will de-stress her. I am searching the internet for any oil's that will help.


Hi Diane & Mac, I am pleased you're having a warm, sunny day, just
how Sammy would like it. I hope she's enjoying being pampered & that
the oils do help in some way. Thinking of you all as always {{hugs}} xxx


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am back to reading all of these message's to my daughter. It is sunny here today.I have rubbed Samantha's feet with lavender oil. I was told lavender will help her rest. I gave her a hand rub this morning with apricot oil i was told this will de-stress her. I am searching the internet for any oil's that will help.


Hi Diane and Hi Sammy, I know an aromatherapist so will ask. Light head massage is always good.

Glad the sun is out for you.

Love and hugs

Sh xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am back to reading all of these message's to my daughter. It is sunny here today.I have rubbed Samantha's feet with lavender oil. I was told lavender will help her rest. I gave her a hand rub this morning with apricot oil i was told this will de-stress her. I am searching the internet for any oil's that will help.


i bet your touch alone help's, my nan used to swear by lavender. don't forget some for yourself


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*hope you are comfortable Sammy Sunbeam  
Please Diane dont for get yourself you need to rest as well, sending lots of ((((hugs)))) your way xxxxxxxx*


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am back to reading all of these message's to my daughter. It is sunny here today.I have rubbed Samantha's feet with lavender oil. I was told lavender will help her rest. I gave her a hand rub this morning with apricot oil i was told this will de-stress her. I am searching the internet for any oil's that will help.


Hi Diane,

I am a Reflexologist (not sure if you new)

When you massage Sammys feet concentrate on her toes alot, especially her Big toe. When you do her hands it should be the thumb and fingers.

This is the head area and will help her rest.

Spot on with the Lavender .

Leave it with me and i will PM you some other things to. I had promised Sammy i would research some Bach flower blends for you all the other day to help you all.

I will do that too xx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi Diane

The apricot oil sounds lovely - never tried that before.

Give Sammy a big hug from Penny and my wee girls.

Thank you

Love

Pennyxxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Hi Diane, hope you are keeping well, thinking of you all as ever. You are supermum!! well done you!

Love You Sammy. You are an angel xxx


----------



## dobermummy

Diane and Mac i have to say my heart goes out to you. You are both an inspiration to me, so amazingly strong for sammy and her children. I know looking after yourselves will be the last thing you think about but please do as you are both very special people too. 


My thoughts and prayers are with you all

xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Just popping by to say i am thinking of you all, at this difficult time.

All my love.


----------



## Guest

An evening tune from DJ Rainy xx

Nice groovy soulful one 

YouTube - Aretha Franklin - I Say A Little Prayer


----------



## Guest

Hello. Thank you all for your positive thought's. There is still no change in her condition. We read all of your message's to her, and Josh is at the moment sat on Samantha's bed telling his mummy all about his day at school. Don't you think children are so resiliant? He keep's looking over at me and saying thing's like - Mummy want's the window's open- or- Mummy want's you to bring the puppy's in- . Has i am typing he has just said - Mummy are you hungry yet? - He has'nt once said to me that he is bored of sitting with his mummy having one way conversation's.


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Thank you all for your positive thought's. There is still no change in her condition. We read all of your message's to her, and Josh is at the moment sat on Samantha's bed telling his mummy all about his day at school. Don't you think children are so resiliant? He keep's looking over at me and saying thing's like - Mummy want's the window's open- or- Mummy want's you to bring the puppy's in- . Has i am typing he has just said - Mummy are you hungry yet? - He has'nt once said to me that he is bored of sitting with his mummy having one way conversation's.


What a little soldier, thats lovely to hear he is thinking of his mum, i have said it befoe and will say it agin, you are such a special family xx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Thank you all for your positive thought's. There is still no change in her condition. We read all of your message's to her, and Josh is at the moment sat on Samantha's bed telling his mummy all about his day at school. Don't you think children are so resiliant? He keep's looking over at me and saying thing's like - Mummy want's the window's open- or- Mummy want's you to bring the puppy's in- . Has i am typing he has just said - Mummy are you hungry yet? - He has'nt once said to me that he is bored of sitting with his mummy having one way conversation's.


I am sure that Samantha can here you all talking to her! She will be loving hearing the voices of those she loves so dearly!

Sending another hug!
regards
DT


----------



## KarenHSmith

Aw, bless him. He sounds like he is being very strong, god bless her children xxxxx


----------



## tashi

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Thank you all for your positive thought's. There is still no change in her condition. We read all of your message's to her, and Josh is at the moment sat on Samantha's bed telling his mummy all about his day at school. Don't you think children are so resiliant? He keep's looking over at me and saying thing's like - Mummy want's the window's open- or- Mummy want's you to bring the puppy's in- . Has i am typing he has just said - Mummy are you hungry yet? - He has'nt once said to me that he is bored of sitting with his mummy having one way conversation's.


What a super little fella, I am sure it is doing Sammy good hearing him talking to her, Sammy you are so missed on here but your mum and dad are keeping us all up to date and doing a grand job, you are a wonderful family and I am sending hugs and kisses to you Cariad, ' The Forum Sunbeam '

Thanks for keeping us informed my thoughts are with you - just off to light my candle


----------



## Guest

They are incredible little beings children and so intuitative.

It must bring joy to have them there and I am sure Sammy loves them just being close xx

Thanks for the update x


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Awwwwwwww bless the little fella , he is a ray of golden light from sammy's rainbow! And yes she can hear him of that i am sure.........*


----------



## charlie9009

Hi,

I think about Sammy every day, and I'm not one for showing my emotions, but have been close to tears a few times today thinking about her, even though I didn't know her that well. I can not imagine what you (Dianne and Mac) are going through, but you sound like absolutly fantastic parents and I'm sure Sammy appreciate's hearing and having all her loved one's around her! 

It is such a terrible thing to happen to such a young and lovely person. I hope that there is an improvement soon and that she can give you all a big hug, that I'm sure all of us on here wish we could give you for being so fantastic! 

My thoughts are with you all xx

ps. I'm sorry if anything I have said upsets you, I am not very good at things like this.


----------



## Guest

charlie9009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think about Sammy every day, and I'm not one for showing my emotions, but have been close to tears a few times today thinking about her, even though I didn't know her that well. I can not imagine what you (Dianne and Mac) are going through, but you sound like absolutly fantastic parents and I'm sure Sammy appreciate's hearing and having all her loved one's around her!
> 
> It is such a terrible thing to happen to such a young and lovely person. I hope that there is an improvement soon and that she can give you all a big hug, that I'm sure all of us on here wish we could give you for being so fantastic!
> 
> My thoughts are with you all xx
> 
> ps. I'm sorry if anything I have said upsets you, I am not very good at things like this.


What lovely things to say :thumbsup:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Sound's just like his mummy


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Thank you all for your positive thought's. There is still no change in her condition. We read all of your message's to her, and Josh is at the moment sat on Samantha's bed telling his mummy all about his day at school. Don't you think children are so resiliant? He keep's looking over at me and saying thing's like - Mummy want's the window's open- or- Mummy want's you to bring the puppy's in- . Has i am typing he has just said - Mummy are you hungry yet? - He has'nt once said to me that he is bored of sitting with his mummy having one way conversation's.


Bless him. Children are often far better able to cope than we are as adults.
I'm sure Sammy can hear him on some level, and he will lighten her heart.

Love and hugs,

Sh xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Just checking in to see how your beautiful girl is doing. Children are amazing aren't they? She will know that you are all there with her. that much I know!

Love You Sammy Sunshine.xxxx


----------



## vickie1985

children are amazing! He is like his is becuase hes been brought up perfectly, he sounds just like his mummy 
She can hear him, and she will be smiling hugely on the inside just having you all near her holding her hand. 

Thank you for keeping us all updated, i really wish i had the pleasure of meeting Sammy.


----------



## Guinevere13

I cannot imagine how you are feeling or even managing to cope. I can't read this thread without bursting into tears. I send my best wishes to you all and hope you stay strong.


----------



## piggybaker

Dear sammy

I only found out from yourself that you where very ill a couple of weeks ago when we spoke through Pm, 

I know we didn't know each other well, but in the time we spent chatting on forum you have made me smile, giggle and laugh out loud.

I was very sad to learn that you are so so ill,
My wish to you sammy dear and your family is peace, 

I will light a candel for you and think of our conversations we have had, I will probable shed some tears, some for sadness and some for the reminising of our conversations.

Love Emma


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hi Sammy,

I am just back from swimming and came to see how you are.

Can't believe it is one week since I burned my boobie on the pasta pan! 

Anyway, it's on the mend, so I did 1100 metres this evening...glad to be back in the pool.

I hope you are comfortable and having happy dreams.

Love, Keeley.xx


----------



## Guest

mollyismyworld said:


> Hi Sammy,
> 
> I am just back from swimming and came to see how you are.
> 
> Can't believe it is one week since I burned my boobie on the pasta pan!
> 
> Anyway, it's on the mend, so I did 1100 metres this evening...glad to be back in the pool.
> 
> I hope you are comfortable and having happy dreams.
> 
> Love, Keeley.xx


So it didn't drop off then :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mollyismyworld

rainy said:


> So it didn't drop off then :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Haha! No...it's still there thankfully! xx


----------



## Guest

mollyismyworld said:


> Haha! No...it's still there thankfully! xx


You had me worried for a bit :yikes:


----------



## Guest

I might skip reading this bit to my daughter. I might blush . Mac


----------



## mollyismyworld

Diane&Mac said:


> I might skip reading this bit to my daughter. I might blush . Mac


Sorry Mac!!!!

Let Diane read that part!!! Sammy will laugh I'm sure!!!

Hope you are all well. Keeley.xx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I might skip reading this bit to my daughter. I might blush . Mac


It really made us all laugh (sorry mollysworld we shouldn't laugh)

This was the thread Mac 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/44402-burny-boobie.html


----------



## Guest

Night Sammy Sunbeam


HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG!!!!!!!!

Love YOUUUUUUUUUU xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I thoroughly enjoyed reading that thread. Thank-you. Goodnight Rainy, i will tell Samantha you said night and the hug's


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed reading that thread. Thank-you. Goodnight Rainy, i will tell Samantha you said night and the hug's


Thankyou (it is how we usually say goodnight on PM) xx


----------



## mollyismyworld

Diane&Mac said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed reading that thread. Thank-you. Goodnight Rainy, i will tell Samantha you said night and the hug's


I hope u saw the funny side and didn't blush!! Sammy found it very amusing bless her...but her washing up liquid advice was great!!! xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> I might skip reading this bit to my daughter. I might blush . Mac


hehe do you remeber when we were laughing and i said sammy your mum will read this and i made out i liked seaweed tea and made her drink it as well. sammy is as sammy does.


----------



## piggybaker

I just remember laughing with sammy about her mum in the babydoll nighty, this lead on to a whole thread of what our parents did, still makes me chuckle now,


----------



## Guest

We still have'nt finished reading the bar post's. It will take a long tme to get through them. But that was one of my favorite's to Christine.


----------



## Guest

She did'nt tell you that? Oh dear , now i am very red in the face


----------



## piggybaker

Diane&Mac said:


> She did'nt tell you that? Oh dear , now i am very red in the face


That was a funny night she had me laughing out loud,

anyway sweet dreams tonight sammy and family

Emma


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> She did'nt tell you that? Oh dear , now i am very red in the face


hahahaha she did indeed, she had her whole thread for it 

hehehehe Aw bless ya, she kept saying how she knew you would read it sooner or later


----------



## Guest

I will avoid that thread. I will let Diane read it. Ha .


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> I will avoid that thread. I will let Diane read it. Ha .


there where some lovely comments on there too  diane may be more embarressed than you mac


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> I just remember laughing with sammy about her mum in the babydoll nighty, this lead on to a whole thread of what our parents did, still makes me chuckle now,


That was the one that made me laugh the most!
Sammy called it a neg-le-gee but Sammy in her way seemed to extend the words!!

Best hide it from Diane!!! She would blush Mac!!!
regards
Sweet Sue


----------



## Guest

That was the funniest with the nighty she was so funny she was PMing me and she was truely shocked hehe



Im still worried about this name and iv got to wait till the morning bless little josh
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Sue , Diane spend's hour's reading all the post's ,i can't wait to see her reaction when she come's accross that one.


----------



## Guest

No. I am not reading what my daughter as described to you all about- that incident. The morning after that incident she kept saying we looked tired and smirking. Diane and i trotted about the house like a pair of school children!


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> No. I am not reading what my daughter as described to you all about- that incident. The morning after that incident she kept saying we looked tired and smirking. Diane and i trotted about the house like a pair of school children!


hahaha


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> No. I am not reading what my daughter as described to you all about- that incident. The morning after that incident she kept saying we looked tired and smirking. Diane and i trotted about the house like a pair of school children!


haha bless you


----------



## bexy1989

Diane&Mac said:


> No. I am not reading what my daughter as described to you all about- that incident. The morning after that incident she kept saying we looked tired and smirking. Diane and i trotted about the house like a pair of school children!


haha i remember that thread LOL


----------



## 3 red dogs

LMAO!! 
that was some classic thread.. 
I'm still waitin on the pics!!!


----------



## noushka05

Oh that was so funny!! lol


----------



## Guest

There is has much chance of you getting pic's as there is in me becoming king. Can you imagine Diane's face when she get's to the Nightie thread! I have just told the other's on the breeding chat place that you have had me and Samantha's sister in Fit's of laughter tonight. Thank-you . Night all. Mac. Beth say's goodnight also


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> There is has much chance of you getting pic's as there is in me becoming king. Can you imagine Diane's face when she get's to the Nightie thread! I have just told the other's on the breeding chat place that you have had me and Samantha's sister in Fit's of laughter tonight. Thank-you . Night all. Mac. Beth say's goodnight also


Glad to hear you have had some giggles  night to you both, and to the rest of the family and of course Sammy sunbeam ((((( hug )))))


----------



## noushka05

Nite nite Mac & Beth xxx


----------



## bexy1989

Diane&Mac said:


> There is has much chance of you getting pic's as there is in me becoming king. Can you imagine Diane's face when she get's to the Nightie thread! I have just told the other's on the breeding chat place that you have had me and Samantha's sister in Fit's of laughter tonight. Thank-you . Night all. Mac. Beth say's goodnight also


glad you are enjoying it just as Sammy does 

Night night both of you

big **HUGS** to Sammy 

xxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> We still have'nt finished reading the bar post's. It will take a long tme to get through them. But that was one of my favorite's to Christine.[what about the erro christine how did you no my MUM HERE hope you both laughted as much as me


----------



## reddogs

Good morning we have lovely sunshine here and I hope that you do too Diane and Mac

I do hope that Sammy is a little better for you today and that she can join in the giggles you are having catching up on all the things she has said in the past. I obviously have a lot of catching up to do as a newbie here but my thoughts do keep coming back to you with the sincerest wish that you can have a little longer with your girl.

Keep up the smiling


----------



## Guest

Good morning sammy sunshine...

The sun is shining here for you!

Diane and mac - i too remember the Neg - lee- gee thread  :lol: :lol:, another classic thread which sammy had me in tears of laughter again!

lol, have fun reading that one diane , I'm expecting beetroots will be less red  

Hugs and thoughts as always with you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

When I woke the morning, the sky was grey and the weather was miserable! Not a lot to smile about really!

But I have sat, carried away, reading some of Sammy's threads. Some written by Sammy, and others for Sammy! Some of these posts have made me cry, but as I have gone back futher into Sammy's threads I have began to smile, and now I look out of the window and the Sun is shining! Thats what do for us Sammy during your time here you have delivered us laughter & sunshine in abundance! Sammy your humour is infectious! And I thank you for bringing that into our lives!
Sending you a big hug!
Your friend
Sweet Sue

xxx


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> When I woke the morning, the sky was grey and the weather was miserable! Not a lot to smile about really!
> 
> But I have sat, carried away, reading some of Sammy's threads. Some written by Sammy, and others for Sammy! Some of these posts have made me cry, but as I have gone back futher into Sammy's threads I have began to smile, and now I look out of the window and the Sun is shining! Thats what do for us Sammy during your time here you have delivered us laughter & sunshine in abundance! Sammy your humour is infectious! And I thank you for bringing that into our lives!
> Sending you a big hug!
> Your friend
> Sweet Sue
> 
> xxx


It's funny Sue because that is exactly what happened to me the other day.

I was reading through some posts (having a little cry) but almost every one made me smile or laugh out loud through the tears.

Big hug to you Sue.


----------



## Guest

Morning Sammy

BIG HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG!!!!!


Love YOOUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!

Rainy xx


----------



## Guest

DT!!!!

You cracked the signature


----------



## Guest

Diane and Mac


OH MY !!!!! The Negleegeee thread  

That was the funniest :laugh:

I suppose you can see why Sammy has so much fun on here


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> DT!!!!
> 
> You cracked the signature


Yep! Billyboysmam! Finally cracked it! Thanks for the instructions!!
Those are the very same flowers that Sammy sent to me!
Told her I could smell them!
love
DT


----------



## Guest

They are beautiful flowers!


----------



## Guest

Diane & Mac
Just over a week ago, I started a thread about PF friends, Sammy added a very truthful and heartfelt post.
For some reason, she thought she had upset me and pm'd me to apologies.
I have always tried to treat her the same as any other member, because that is what she wanted.
The problem with that is, I don't think I convinced her that she didn't upset me.
Please tell her, that I was not offended in any way by her post or any other post that she made. On the contrary, I like so many others have laughed along with her and am so proud to have been one of those people that have shared a special time with Sammy.
The negligee thread is a must for everyone to read


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> Diane & Mac
> Just over a week ago, I started a thread about PF friends, Sammy added a very truthful and heartfelt post.
> For some reason, she thought she had upset me and pm'd me to apologies.
> I have always tried to treat her the same as any other member, because that is what she wanted.
> The problem with that is, I don't think I convinced her that she didn't upset me.
> Please tell her, that I was not offended in any way by her post or any other post that she made. On the contrary, I like so many others have laughed along with her and am so proud to have been one of those people that have shared a special time with Sammy.
> The negligee thread is a must for everyone to read


I remember her post on that thread Rona, it was really lovely.

I think she felt really passionately about the friends she had made on here and all these lovely messages really show that friends are found in the most peculiar places 

I am sure she new she would have just wanted to be sure, she would have hated to have upset you


----------



## Guest

Rona I'm sure she knew too. I think that her checking is just sammy being sammy... she would have hated to upset anyone


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning sammy. feel's like afternoon just got back from work,have to go back later, took badger with me she loved hope the sun's shinning threw the window on that beautiful little face of your's


----------



## noushka05

i keep doing the same..reading Sammys posts,pm's & our conversation wall & i keep smiling at the lovely unique way she puts things & having a good cry too x 

Christine thats what i hope too..that the sun is shining down on you Sammy xxx


----------



## Izzie999

Hi all,

It is so lovely reading all your messages to Sammy, I have seen so much love on this thread, I don't know Sammy all that well but she always comes across as such a brave and great girl. She is so loved on here and the lovely messages for her really bring tears to my eyes. If love could make her better then Im sure the messages on here would go a long way for making her well again.

Im so proud to be a member of this forum with all these loving people who have been so supportive and caring. I wouldn't have expected anything less of them. You are ALL very special people!! BIG HUGS to you all!!

Izzie


----------



## Guest

I was reading the breeding one of "My girl" have you read that one? Thats just to funny How she takes the mick out of us for the way breeders do things with no gloves haha 

Sammy like the rest i hope that beautiful sun is shine down on you and you are comfy.
Lots of love kerry xx


----------



## ninja

noushka05 said:


> i keep doing the same..reading Sammys posts,pm's & our conversation wall & i keep smiling at the lovely unique way she puts things & having a good cry too x
> 
> Christine thats what i hope too..that the sun is shining down on you Sammy xxx


i reckon there is quite a few of us doing that, xx


----------



## piggybaker

Yawn Morning sammy, how ya doing this morning,

so far I have had a busy one, Sons B-day this morning, we brought him a wii, I have been saving since christmas for it, 
So I will be setting it up whilst he is at school, but he gave me strict instuctions not to play on it:drool:

Oh and i almost forgot the cat peeed on me this morning, WOW what a smell:yikes:

Very cold here in Maidstone at the mo, but i hope its warm where you are today,

love Emma


----------



## crazycrest

Morning Sammy & family....
......Hope the sun is still shining down on you.....
Sending lots of love & hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Sammy,

Just saw the lovliest thing and wanted to share.

Was driving to the pet shop (a journey i have done loads for several years) and suddenly came across this field (now stop giggling it wasn't a crop circle)

It was absolutely full to bursting of the most amazing red poppys i have ever seen.

It was breathtaking and really lifted my soul, made me think of you xx

I had the CD player on random at the time and this came on, seemed so apt.

YouTube - Eva Cassidy Fields Of Gold @ Blues Alley 1996 (Montage) (((Stereo)))

I stopped the car and took some time. Going to take Mr Rainy there tonight and the sproglets to show them xx

HUUUUUUUUUUUG xx


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> She did'nt tell you that? Oh dear , now i am very red in the face


That was an absolute classic Sammy moment 



Diane&Mac said:


> No. I am not reading what my daughter as described to you all about- that incident. The morning after that incident she kept saying we looked tired and smirking. Diane and i trotted about the house like a pair of school children!





Diane&Mac said:


> There is has much chance of you getting pic's as there is in me becoming king. Can you imagine Diane's face when she get's to the Nightie thread! I have just told the other's on the breeding chat place that you have had me and Samantha's sister in Fit's of laughter tonight. Thank-you . Night all. Mac. Beth say's goodnight also


I am so smiling now!!! Thank you, xxx 

Sun is smiling here today Sammy, and my oh has instructions to bring me some flowers so we can share them 

(We'd best be careful you know, Rainy's getting carried away with the sentimental slushy songs...she'll start singing soon :yikes: :yikes:, best get BBM to find us some firemen to distract her!! :lol::lol

Love and hugs,

Sh xxx


----------



## kayz

I've just sat here and read through this thread. I've cried and laughed. I hope she comes round soon and gets better. Sending all my love and hugs to all of you xxxxx


----------



## Guest

you called? :devil:

Sammy these are just for you.....

rainy - hands off!




























more coming!

Ladies if you look carefully at one of the pictures for a few seconds, you will notice there are even dogs in the pic


----------



## Guest

There ya go sammy sunshine... some sexy firemen to dream over....

I wonder if they can even compete with bordie though :lol:


----------



## MADCAT

billyboysmammy said:


> There ya go sammy sunshine... some sexy firemen to dream over....
> 
> I wonder if they can even compete with bordie though :lol:


Oh yes please, any more, Sammy will love them  xxxx


----------



## Guest

But i am sentimental and slushy 

Those Firemen though OMG BBM PHWOOOOOOOOOAR xxxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> But i am sentimental and slushy
> 
> Those Firemen though OMG BBM PHWOOOOOOOOOAR xxxxxx


so am i rainy. but look at those bod's


----------



## dobermummy

wow the firemen are really yummy!!! Wonder if the firemen are like that here?


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> so am i rainy. but look at those bod's


There is a place for sentiment and then there is a place for gratuitous half naked firemen (preferably my wardrobe :devil

I said we would need firemen for Sammy candles hope we get these ones


----------



## Guest

hehe cant we have sentiment and semi-naked firemen?


----------



## Lily's Mum

Wow, you will never go hungry with them will ya? What meaty lunch boxes them boys have...


----------



## clueless

christine c said:


> so am i rainy. but look at those bod's


Haha Never mind their Bods Look at their Hoses WOW Sammy look away LOL


----------



## Badger's Mum

clueless said:


> Haha Never mind their Bods Look at their Hoses WOW Sammy look away LOL


:yikes::yikes::yikes:. wouldn't dream of it


----------



## tinamary

The dogs are handsome. lol


----------



## Trevs_mum

I'm off to set something on fire!! LOL!

xxx


----------



## Guest

What you doing to poor innocent sammy.! :yikes:


----------



## Guest

MADCAT said:


> Oh yes please, any more, Sammy will love them  xxxx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> What you doing to poor innocent sammy.! :yikes:


innocent my foot  

Sammy has always appreciated a good fireman! :devil:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> innocent my foot
> 
> Sammy has always appreciated a good fireman! :devil:


Im only messing but sammy is innocent to me 
as Sammy would always say hubba hubba


----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> innocent my foot
> 
> Sammy has always appreciated a good fireman! :devil:


do you think sammy would mind sharing ,
could do with a hand sleeping and im sure they could help :devil:, xx


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> do you think sammy would mind sharing ,
> could do with a hand sleeping and im sure they could help :devil:, xx


Form a nice orderly queue please Behind me!
DT


----------



## vickie1985

good god you lot!!

i come online eating an apple and you show me half naked fireman!!
Apples need some chewing ya know........ lol trying to kill me


----------



## Izzie999

Hi,

Those fireman are rather scrummy but surely we should be keeping her blood pressure down, waayyy too much excitement and naked flesh lol!

Im sure she would enjoy them though lol!

Izzie


----------



## vickie1985

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Those fireman are rather scrummy but surely we should be keeping her blood pressure down, waayyy too much excitement and naked flesh lol!
> 
> Im sure she would enjoy them though lol!
> 
> Izzie


i think they need removing from this thread and they need to come with a warning saying "do not look at these while eating an apple"
i had to clean my laptop of apple juice! lol


----------



## piggybaker

billyboysmammy said:


>


I am sorry but these are children, LOOK:yikes: they have not a hair on them bar their heads, or do you think they wax:drool:


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hi Sammy,

Sunny here in Yorkshire...hoping it stays that way for the weekend!

Have just had a look back and see you have been kept entertained by a forum full of firemen!!! 

Don't mind if I do! xx 

Hope you are comfortable and had a peaceful night and morning. xx Keeley.xx


----------



## Guest

piggybaker said:


> I am sorry but these are children, LOOK:yikes: they have not a hair on them bar their heads, or do you think they wax:drool:


there ya go!










right! enough firemen i think for now! poor sammys eyes need a rest!


----------



## piggybaker

billyboysmammy said:


> there ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right! enough firemen i think for now! poor sammys eyes need a rest!


OMG :yikes: I gone weak at the knees, what a man Oh no i think i need his hose to cool me off ,,,,,,, breath breath


----------



## Agility Springer

Hey Sammy, came to pop by and say hi, wow! lucky you with all these firemen i can see your being looked after  xxxx


----------



## shortbackandsides

ohhh im liking this:drool::thumbsup:


----------



## Ladywiccana

piggybaker said:


> OMG :yikes: I gone weak at the knees, what a man Oh no i think i need his hose to cool me off ,,,,,,, breath breath


*   I wonder where the hair goes too? pmsl  :eek6: *


----------



## bexy1989

I think we should all share :drool:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> I think we should all share :drool:


yeah im sure sammy will agree to that :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

when the sun comes up
and filles the sky with light
bordie thinks of sammy
my shining light
the fun the laughs
the giggles to
oh bordie realy misses you:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:


in the nexy life sammy said she wonts to marry me
she wonts 11 kids oh dear me:yikes:


----------



## bexy1989

borderer said:


> when the sun comes up
> and filles the sky with light
> bordie thinks of sammy
> my shining light
> the fun the laughs
> the giggles to
> oh bordie realy misses you:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> in the nexy life sammy said she wonts to marry me
> she wonts 11 kids oh dear me:yikes:


:yikes: Your going to be busy :yikes:


----------



## Izzie999

borderer said:


> when the sun comes up
> and filles the sky with light
> bordie thinks of sammy
> my shining light
> the fun the laughs
> the giggles to
> oh bordie realy misses you:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> in the nexy life sammy said she wonts to marry me
> she wonts 11 kids oh dear me:yikes:


That is so cute! lol especially the 11 kids he he,Im sure you are up for the challenge though Bordie

Izzie


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> when the sun comes up
> and filles the sky with light
> bordie thinks of sammy
> my shining light
> the fun the laughs
> the giggles to
> oh bordie realy misses you:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> in the nexy life sammy said she wonts to marry me
> she wonts 11 kids oh dear me:yikes:


pmsl! Bordie!

OK you get the fun in making em... but 11!!!!!!!! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Katie&Cody

piggybaker said:


> OMG :yikes: I gone weak at the knees, what a man Oh no i think i need his hose to cool me off ,,,,,,, breath breath


ooo no he looks more like a monkey!! Id say hair is good...but that much??!? Lol!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! Bordie!
> 
> OK you get the fun in making em... but 11!!!!!!!! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


ya right :yikes::yikes:.......


----------



## vickie1985

lol 11.........my god! lol

i would like to adopt 6 though 
so im just as crackers i think.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

borderer said:


> when the sun comes up
> and filles the sky with light
> bordie thinks of sammy
> my shining light
> the fun the laughs
> the giggles to
> oh bordie realy misses you:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> in the nexy life sammy said she wonts to marry me
> she wonts 11 kids oh dear me:yikes:


*Awww lots of good rep for you hun  *


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> ya right :yikes::yikes:.......


you better be rich in your next life  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> you better be rich in your next life  :lol: :lol:


or very fit:thumbsup:


----------



## Lily's Mum

borderer said:


> or very fit:thumbsup:


all that activity will make ya eyes water Stan.:eek6:


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> all that activity will make ya eyes water Stan.:eek6:


thats me onions:thumbsup::yikes:


----------



## piggybaker

OH dear how low can it go........ mind you I wouldn't mind trying for 11 kids with the fireman MMmmmmmmm, 

This forum brings out my cheeky side:yikes:


----------



## Agility Springer

piggybaker said:


> OH dear how low can it go........ mind you I wouldn't mind trying for 11 kids with the fireman MMmmmmmmm,
> 
> as for your onion borderer they sweet onions,, I like to crush those between my teeth, .... front ones, just enough to allow the juices..... STOP BEFORE WATER SHED!!!!!!!
> 
> This forum brings out my cheeky side:yikes:


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Katie&Cody

Is there any update on Sammy guys?
I hope day by day she is getting stronger... someone so lovely, friendly and young does not deserve to be stuck in hospital poorly...


----------



## Guest

:thumbup::arf::arf::closedeyes::001_wub::001_wub:


Agility Springer said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Agility Springer

borderer said:


> :thumbup::arf::arf::closedeyes::001_wub::001_wub:


I am shocked  haha


----------



## bexy1989

borderer said:


> :thumbup::arf::arf::closedeyes::001_wub::001_wub:


Hold Him Back :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Guest

Has anyone ever heard of Magnet healing? Mac


----------



## bexy1989

Diane&Mac said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Magnet healing? Mac


my OH has...how come?


----------



## Guest

What has he heard? I have been told it is excellant


----------



## Tigerneko

Diane&Mac said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Magnet healing? Mac


I've heard of people who use those bracelets for easing joint pains and stuff, so the magnet healing could help, it sounds like a similar thing! How is Sammy tonight? xx

Edit:

Found this link, it might be of interest to you....haven't read it all but it seems to give quite a bit of info 

http://www.cancer.org/docroot/ETO/content/ETO_5_3X_Magnetic_Therapy.asp?sitearea=ETO


----------



## bexy1989

Diane&Mac said:


> What has he heard? I have been told it is excellant


just along the lines that magnets placed over certain parts of the body can cause the body to be affected positively and in some cases heal illness.

He said it can have a positive affect on the body where the magnets are placed. But thats about it really


----------



## Guest

Feeling rather sentimental tonight.....

listening to eva cassidy, some of her lyrics have hit home.



> Mornings in April
> Sharing our secrets
> We'd walk until the morning was gone.
> We were like children
> Laughing for hours
> The joy you gave me lives on and on.


Hope your having sweet dreams sammy sunshine xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Sammy-the-goodest-girl , I really should be in bed now its rather late..But i found a few poems that i would like to share with you.!
You have been in my thought a long time now sammy and when i saw these poems i just knew i had to show you.so here we are:


Magic Wand


I wish I had a magic wand
To make it go away;
I'd wave my scepter over you
Until you were okay.


I'd think good thoughts; I'd send you love;
I'd transmit healing vibes;
My wand and I would surely beat
Whatever the doc prescribes.


But there is no magic scepter, so
I cannot cast a spell;
Just know you're often in my thoughts




When You're Not Here


When you are ill,
our sun goes under a cloud.
Your presence in our lives
is such a bright joy
that everything seems in shadow
when you're not here.
When you aren't feeling well,
we feel the lack
of your glowing energy
and contagious vitality.
When you are sick
we feel incomplete,
like a jigsaw puzzle
with a missing piece;
Please rest,
take good care of yourself,
and feel better.
We miss you
and want you back


I have had a good old chat with your father today as i have also done with you mother and only now i see why you are so proud them.!

Kerry-the-Blimmin-Angel 
Love you lots sunbeam hope you are comfy.!


----------



## Guest

YouTube - Imagine

love Rainy xx


----------



## Vixie

Morning Sammy, thinking of you and sending all my love to you and yours xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

hope you are home safe sammy


----------



## Trevs_mum

I can't read this thread without shedding a few tears, and I dind't really know Sammy. But the love alot of people obviously felt for her is overwhelming....if only love could heal!! 
Thinking of you Sammy xxx


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to post this thread

It was just one of our silly ones but it made me smile.

This one is for Sammy friends :thumbsup:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/41350-anyone-fancy-boogie-tonight.html

and to go with it whilst you read

YouTube - ABBA Dancing Queen 1976


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hi Sammy,

I hope you got back home today.

You have been in my thoughts again all morning, but only just got here to say hello.

Love & Hugs to you, Keeley. xx


----------



## Guest

Hiya sammy sunshine

I'm going off the forum now - i will try to pop back on tonight if i can, but i cant promise. 

Sweet dreams precious lady

You are surrounded by love

all my love

Sally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

Popped on, it's lunchtime.

Love and Hugs Honey,

Sh xx


----------



## crazycrest

Hi Sammy 
Hoping the sun is still shining on ya & that you are now
back home surrounded by your loved ones xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

rainy said:


> Just wanted to post this thread
> 
> It was just one of our silly ones but it made me smile.
> 
> This one is for Sammy friends :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/41350-anyone-fancy-boogie-tonight.html
> 
> and to go with it whilst you read
> 
> YouTube - ABBA Dancing Queen 1976


Aw i just read thrugh it, and it has made me really miss sammy posting on here, thanks for showing u again. it made me chuckle xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,

I have had a couple of glasses of wine and thought i would re post this for Sammy (and my other bessy mate Shaz)

I got a bit tipsy one night and when Rainy gets tipsy Rainy gets very very sentimental. I remember the night i posted this originally for them and it makes me smile, i was going away for a few days and had offloaded the children and been down the pub with Mr Rainy, i think i may have slightly run amok on here that night 

YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Isn't She Lovely


----------



## Guest

Hello Rainy, I loved reading that. I am avidly scrolling through the forum with Josh searching . He is loving it. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Rainy, I loved reading that. I am avidly scrolling through the forum with Josh searching . He is loving it. Mac


LOL. Sammy shines from every post she made 

Tell Josh when he is a big boy DON'T come on the internet when you have had too much to drink


----------



## crazycrest

Night Sammy....Sweet dreams Sunbeam xxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> LOL. Sammy shines from every post she made
> 
> Tell Josh when he is a big boy DON'T come on the internet when you have had too much to drink


I wish I lostg the ability to type when I had had a few... I'd have saved myself an heck of a lot of bother!!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Night sammy im off just wanted to say how proud of ella and Josh i am this evening they choose my puppys name 
she is now called *STAR*
You sleep well my sweetie hope you are comfy
kerry-the-blimmin-angel xx


----------



## hobo99

Hi Sammy, just been reading through some of your posts, and i have laughed so much ive woken the dogs up so now i have to go for a run round the garden.  Nite nite Sweet Sammy x x


----------



## Akai-Chan

Just in case no-one's told you Sammy, Molly had 7 huge healthy pups. One is called Sammy 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## KarenHSmith

Hope you're OK xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Akai-Chan said:


> Just in case no-one's told you Sammy, Molly had 7 huge healthy pups. One is called Sammy
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


That's fantasic news, Sammy will be so pleased xx :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

To Sammy and famiy,

Off to the coast just thought we would grab the day 

Sending Love, will be back later xx


----------



## piggybaker

Morning all, any news on how she is today? 

We are gardening today, guineas on the grass, rats haveing free time outside, kids helping their dad with sweeping.


This afternoon we are off to the school fete, :sad:not looking forward to it, I am doing a stint in the glamour tent groan!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Akai-Chan said:


> Just in case no-one's told you Sammy, Molly had 7 huge healthy pups. One is called Sammy
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Just to add to this post Sammy another of the girl's is called Sunny cos
you are our sunbeam & the first born is called Angel,cos Kerry's your
blimmin-angel. Hope the sun is still shining for you lovely Sammy xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Friend's. I would just like to let you know that there is no change in our Daughter Samantha's condition. Thank-you for your kind , supportive message's. Mac


----------



## noushka05

thankyou so much for letting us know, just so sorry its not better news, Sammys always in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks for letting us all know Mac.!!
Such a shame about sammy im truely gutted for you that there has been no change, All these messages and support will continue to come sammy means alot to alot of us.!
sammys is always in my thoughts
kerry x


----------



## turkeylad

So sorry not better news but my thoughts are with you all and sending you positive thoughts from 2,000 miles away............


----------



## Guest

Im so sorry there is no change in your wonderful brave daughter. 

Am always thinking of her and yourselves her family. 

Sending her and you some very big hugs and positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Friend's. I would just like to let you know that there is no change in our Daughter Samantha's condition. Thank-you for your kind , supportive message's. Mac


*Saddened to hear that *

*Thinking of you all during these difficult times.*

*Angel & Dylan xx*


----------



## Guest

Thinking of you all,
Sending love to Sammy and all of you xx

Thanks for updating us x


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Friend's. I would just like to let you know that there is no change in our Daughter Samantha's condition. Thank-you for your kind , supportive message's. Mac


Hi Mac, Sending you strength and love as always,

and a great big squeeze for Sammy 

Sh xxx


----------



## Katie&Cody

Keep fighting Sammy - we are all willing you to pull through.
Love and best wishies to you and your family Mac.
She is loved very much on this forum x


----------



## Vixie

thank you for the update Mac so sory its not better news, we are all here for you and your family if you need us, thinking of you all and sending my love xxxx


----------



## Sampuppy

My heart goes out to you all!!! Sending you hugs and love and so much more strength!!! xx


----------



## Guest

Just got home. So sorry xx

Sending Love


----------



## vizzy24

Sending you all a big hug !!!!!!


----------



## Sweepsmamma

Our thoughts love and prayers are with you and Sammy. Maureen and Trevor from one Mum and Dad to another.
God Bless xx


----------



## Agility Springer

Hello Subeam, sending you all my love and positive thoughts xx


----------



## crazycrest

Hiya Sammy...just popped in to say goodnight & I hope that you're sleeping peacefully & dreaming sweet dreams, lots of love & hugs x x x


----------



## Guest

Goodnight Sammy Sunbeam

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG!!!

Love Youuuuuuuuu !!!

Rainy xx


----------



## Guest

Night sammy thinking of you my lovely you sleep peaceful tonight.!!
Lots of love 
kerry-the-blimmin-angel


----------



## noushka05

night God bless Sammy*Hugs our goodest-girl* love always agent noushka xxxx


----------



## mollyismyworld

Mac, Diane....

truly sorry to hear there is no change with Samantha's condition.

Sammy...you dream some beautiful dreams....the Angels will watch over you and your family. xx


----------



## vickie1985

While sat reading in my garden yesterday, 
i stopped a moment for you. 
I had my sun glasses on engrosed in my book 
when the sun stoped shining through, 
i lifted my head and saw a ray, 
beaming so hard fighting through, 
i saw a very pretty sunbeam, 
that made me think of you.


----------



## Fleur

Good morning Sammy.
The sun is shining for you today, sweet dreams our beautiful sunbeam.
Thinking of you all


----------



## Guest

Morning my Goodest-Girl
The sun seems to be appearing for you 
Hope your comfy sammy
Thinking of you and family
Sends my biggest ever hug to you.!!
kerry-the-blimmin-angel


----------



## Georges Mum

I'm having a happy DJ Sammy moment - DJ Sammy brings me back so many happy memories - i thought this song was poignant today: YouTube - Dj Sammy -- Sunlight 
Sending you a big huuuug Sammy!! x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Guest

Good Morning dearest Sammy.

The sun is defintely shining for you today. 

Thinking of you and sending you great big hugs xx


----------



## reddogs

Good morning, nearly afternoon really

I do hope that this lovely sunny weather is helping you to feel better - wishing you well


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Love & Light all the way Sammy hope you are feeling comfortable today huni missing your pms  x*


----------



## kayz

Thinking of you all today.

It is 60's weekend here and yesterday they had a parade of old 60's cars. There were 4 Sunbeams and it made me think of you Sammy.

xx


----------



## Gobaith

My thoughts are with you at this very tough time! Rest in peace sammy . God bless you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles

R I P Sammy, 
thinking of her family and friends,


----------



## thedogsmother

R I P Sammy, heaven has gained another angel.


----------



## suzy93074

RIP Sammy....you are with the angels now xxxx


----------



## Barney

R.I.P SAMMY you will be missed sweetheart xxx


----------



## Jazzy

I never had the pleasure of speaking to Sammy but she seemed a lovely young lady and always cheerful and upbeat. I didn't even realise she was ill until last week. She was so brave and courageous and her family must be extremely proud of the way she dealt with her illness.

Rest in Peace Sammy. xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Beautiful Sammy, You are at peace now. 

Sending all my courage to sammys family. 

RIP Sweetie xxxxx


----------



## EmzieAngel

Rest In Peace Sammy!
Thinking of her family and friends.
Love and hugs to you all!
x


----------



## 3 red dogs

Although i know you all want to send your best wishes to Diane and her family right now, i will ask you all to hold off for a few days in Respect of Sammy. 
Diane has asked this of us all, and i'm sure you would want to respect her wishes.
For the time being i'm going to close this Thread. And await Diane to post.


----------



## Hb-mini

Lots of love and huge huge hugs to you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

